# What are the MTB purchasing mistakes you have made?



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think it is possible not to make any purchasing mistakes when it comes to MTB related products.

Over the years, I have made lots of mistakes. The major ones would be getting wrong size/standard parts (I am doing this over and over agin). 

One time, I was very much into shaving weights, but a lot of investments later I realized that it was not the thing for me. 

I have also tried some experimental things (try to fit something that is not recommended) on mountain bikes which did not work out well, but in this case the fault is on my side  

Oh, yes, I have to mention fancy looking products that fail after couple of use too.

I don't think there are people who don't ride MTBs anymore here, but I am sure that many of you have bikes that haven't touched for years in your garage.

What are the MTB purchasing mistakes you have made over the years?

Let me know:thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Not sure if this is going to qualify here. I bought a pair of Bontrager baggie shorts today that when I got home I noticed they were Women Specific Designed.I'm going to wear them anyways cause they fit so well.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Clipless pedal systems with shoes. 
Doesn't matter what I try or how often I try it, my feet fall asleep with them while on the bike(numbness sucks) and then when I get off the bike, the blood returns! On and off for 20 years....I got tired of the loop of no feeling and then feeling like my toes were gonna explode! So much wasted time and money.....now I spend cash on nice flats with pins and converse all stars. Ride & enjoy, KWIM?

Family bike:
I bought a 4 seater Rhodes Car(quad pedal bike) thinking my family would actually ride it with me places since they aren't bikers by nature. Nope, I just ended up pedaling the dang heavy beast alone. So I sold it and bought a cargo bike instead. Eh, who needs 'em. So I ride mostly alone again(same story with a canoe and now I have a kayak!)


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Buying an ill fitting bike. The upside is that I spent a lot of time learning how to properly fit bikes and have helped many friends since then.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Steering damper.

SPP


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Clothes, bike specific. Endura light weight jacket that's not lightweight when it comes to warmth. It's down right hot and wearable only below 30 degrees. Good jacket though.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Old school full suspension, didn't really work all that great for a bike that was 2500 bucks in the nineties.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

atomic laboratories pimplite pedals. du bushings went to **** after a couple of rides in beautiful conditions then the CS was the worst ever. never did get a solution like i was told, at least not by AL.


----------



## Bernina (Apr 17, 2011)

Clipless pedals were my worst mistake. I now ride much more difficult terrain on flats than I ever would on clipless.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Buying one overkill long travel bike assuming it would do it all well enough, and that its high weight and general inefficiency on climbs/pedaling would get me in better shape.

Buying random weight weenie parts off of eBay, from counterfeit carbon from well known brands (FSA, Ritchey), to Ti QR skewers (J&L branded).

Shopping online store closeouts/bargain bins for "upgrades".

They were valuable lessons. I better understand the old wise saying, "Cheap, light, strong, pick 2." I also better understand why people have bike quivers. In general, I have better sense of quality and value thanks to those mistakes and the exposure to the various sides of the bike industry.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Gave away my wool jersey.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Cable Disc brakes. Wrong size item (multiple times! Seatpost-wrong diameters, seatpost shims - wrong diameter, stems that were 9 miles long) Bio pace rings,


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Acrylic inner tubes from Foss. All three that I've had have exploded when the tyres heated up while the bike was in the sun. The sunlight can be somewhat intense here in Oz, far too intense for the Russian made Foss inners. Also, they were advertised as being one of the lightest inner tubes going, the Foss acrylic inners were actually the heaviest inner tubes that I've ever used.

I had a Giant XTC hardtail with Kenda Small Block 8s and Avid squealing pigs on it. The person/s who stole the bike, a few years ago now, did me a huge favour, although it didn't feel like it on the day ... I feel that got my own back on them, although indirectly of course, knowing that they stole an extremely uncomfortable bike and it would be only a matter of time with the Small Block 8s, before the thief washed out on it ... and hopefully now has an acquired brain injury.

Warren.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Two right handed brake levers.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Spending less on a bike because it was a really good deal, when spending a couple hundred more would have gotten a much better ride


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Got talked into buying a set of cranks, but not the length I'd wanted. 'Confirmed w/ his Pro on staff...' was the explanation I was given. When they'd gotten to the shop, it was the previous years model. Item bought, last-item bought.

Bike Club on the other side of town got me out on the first big Group on a week night, cleared a huge ride (up & down) then set out for the descent. Inside a flowing-corner were rises and dips, I'd just started to pedal the entire section and seriously spiked my bottom stroke.

The Pedal did not make it, and I bent the crankarm - drive side.

Warranty came through kindly; even sent the redesigned set and in my length I wanted first.

...then the first ride was NEMBA-fest, it rained at the Bike Park - instant sandpaper between my shoes and cranks. No-more graphics or paint on the brand new cranks.

That's three mistakes there... pick one or pick all!!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Bought the cheapest model bike, with things I would regret when I knew more later, like quick release instead of thru-axle, 9 speed instead of 10, straight head tube. Once I got better, I really started to notice flex and it slows me down to a certain extent. If I'd just upgraded a few hundred bucks to the next model, I'd be good.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Huh . . . I'm yet to purchase something that I regret. I'm not too thrilled with my seat I suppose but its better than what was on there.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Bought a K&N Cold Air Intake cause i heard it increased power and effieciency. Personally it didn't work for me and I hated having a 4" tube in my mouth while I rode.


But other than that I haven't had any bad purchases yet. I do a lot of research and read tons of reviews before I dump more cash in to my two-wheeled money pit. lol.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

buying from walmart even though I know better!


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

buying something because it "looks" cool


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Mazukea said:


> Bought a K&N Cold Air Intake cause i heard it increased power and effieciency. Personally it didn't work for me and I hated having a 4" tube in my mouth while I rode.
> 
> But other than that I haven't had any bad purchases yet. I do a lot of research and read tons of reviews before I dump more cash in to my two-wheeled money pit. lol.


Yeah but did it improve induction noise?


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Selling a really sweet set of Hadley / Mavic wheels......what a dumb a$$ move.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

Bought the cheap model Enduro in 2006, and ended up not liking the fork, shock, brakes, wheels, crank, or derailleur. The frame was solid!


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Upgrading wheels, brakes, cockpit on an older bike ... then getting a new bike . (Keep the old ride for a buddy bike ... but save your $$ for the new ride!).


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

1. Buying a hybrid 2. Thinking I was going to like road biking 3. Not buying a hitch rack 

I ended up getting a real mtn bike and of course loving the trails


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bought a Mongoose Ritual for $200 as a parts bike during a jump bike build. Wound up hating more or less every part & replacing over the next year. Sold frame and remaining parts and minimized the loss though.

Deity Crankset. Way overpriced, low quality and difficult to install. The friend who told me you can't go wrong with Deity has not yet heard the last of it. In fairness, pretty much everything else Deity I've owned has been pretty good. 

BWW Wheelset with BWW branded hubs. Rear hub was absolute junk. It lasted maybe 6 months before the freehub became completely unrideable. Eventually abandoned trying to get help from BWW after appx 20 calls & emails went unreturned. 

Sram 1050 series chains. Buy one of these asap if you want experience repairing a broken chain trailside.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Buying into the 29er Hype and getting a hardtail as a backup trail bike. Was never as fun as my full squish bike and it killed my back.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Grafton Joy Stix (1996): Broke when I was removing them with a puller; a friend's also broke at the same place.

Thudbuster (2011): Thought it was a great addition to a HT in Moab; and it was. Until I got into shape and didn't need it. Just got in the way so now it lives in a plastic tub.

Scott Thermoplastic handlebars (1996): Sure, they could take a million fatigue cycles, but so could a round bar of rubber; which is what they felt like when you tried to steer.

Geah Dhea (2013); Heavy. Very heavy. At least they don't roll very well. Did I mention they're heavy?

25T Kick A** cog from Endless (2013). I mean, I am a wuss, but not that big of a wuss.

"2.55" inch Weirwolfs (2012). If these tires are 2.55" wide, then I'm 9 inches. At least the sidewalls cut easy so I could replace them quickly. Unfortunately, when I replaced them, I went with the Dhea's, which happen to have quite robust sidewalls. They're proving to be quite difficult to damage. Probably because they're heavy.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought a Proflex. Rode it once. biggest POS eva.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

My biggest mistake was my first bike purchase. Didn't think I'd really mountain bike when I bought it, but would mostly use it on rode and rail trail. Entry hardtail with a pogo fork and SB8 tires. Probably the wrong size, too. (I'm pretty dead between a medium and large.)

On the plus side, with a longer stem, longer seatpost, fork locked out, new saddle, and some Serfas Drifter 29 tires it works now when I do what I originally intended to with that bike. (I guess that's minimizing my losses, at greater expense.) That money would have softened the blow when I bought a Tallboy LT for what I discovered was much more fun riding.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Joplin 4R. Good idea, bad execution. Shoulda went with another model. 

A red seat. If wearing pants any other color than black, they will become red too. Was wearing grey sweat pants under wind breakers for winter riding. Buy the time I was done, the grey sweats looked like I just had a period.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

crankbrothers Joplin


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sure I've made more mistakes than this, but these are the ones I can think of:

*Seatpost clamp: *assumed FD clamp was same diameter as seatpost clamp.
*Chainring:* Bought 110 BCD instead of 95 BCD.
*Piston for Juicy 5:* ruined brake trying to remove stuck piston. Luckily, I found a used brake for $5 on eBay.
*Cheap brake housing in bulk:* cable wires kept protruding out of casing after a few months of use.
*Cheap cables: *Frayed during installation.

I guess that's not too bad. I don't regret most of my purchases.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

My biggest MTB purchase mistake was waiting 29 years to buy one.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Pretty much each time I was an early adopter I got burnt. Pros get paid to be early adopters; when you pay retail, might as well buy tried and true.

_MK


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I think mistakes are inevitable. The crystal ball isn't infallible, especially if when you're starting out. Probably my most expensive mistake was buying a new mid-budget XC 29er and then realizing a few months later that what I really wanted was an expensive AM 26er.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> "2.55" inch Weirwolfs (2012). If these tires are 2.55" wide, then I'm 9 inches. At least the sidewalls cut easy so I could replace them quickly. Unfortunately, when I replaced them, I went with the Dhea's, which happen to have quite robust sidewalls. They're proving to be quite difficult to damage. Probably because they're heavy.


I got two as well, only put one on. At least they're labeling them '2.3' now, even though they're more like 2.1's.

Roll of Sunlite brake cable housing, it's not even good for cruisers.

An Elixir. Would have been an OK brake if they hadn't made it the macintosh of disk brakes... needlessly proprietary spares that are stupid expensive make me wanna kill.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Replacing cheapo Candy 1 pedals with XT. The only Shimano upgrade I wish I could take back.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Buying a singlespeed. Still can't figure out WHY you'd want one...


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> I think mistakes are inevitable. The crystal ball isn't infallible, especially if when you're starting out. Probably my most expensive mistake was buying a new mid-budget XC 29er and then realizing a few months later that what I really wanted was an expensive AM 26er.


You had a Camber, right?

I made that mistake too.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the biggest mistake I made was years back I got myself a IRD Titanium fork. It was light and cool but it was horrible. Never got the brakes to work well on that thing and the bike would studder so bad on the descents.

Not mine but mine was just like this one.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=130029


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Bernina said:


> Clipless pedals were my worst mistake. I now ride much more difficult terrain on flats than I ever would on clipless.


X2, I can completely relate.


----------



## vfrpete (May 31, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> Not sure if this is going to qualify here. I bought a pair of Bontrager baggie shorts today that when I got home I noticed they were Women Specific Designed.I'm going to wear them anyways cause they fit so well.


Just don't start saying "Does my butt look big in these?"


----------



## vfrpete (May 31, 2013)

My most recent mistake was buying a bike from a bonehead on ebay.
Yup, feedback is there for a reason.


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

Buying a used hardtail, and thinking that I wouldn't miss riding a full-suspension. Now I own both, but that hardtail might be eBay'd here shortly.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*I do not make too many purchasing mistakes any longer having done this for over 25 years. These days at worst it may be a clothing size futz up. However, a few things do come to mind that just did not suit my proclivities.


Cable disc brakes...many people love them, but having used hydros since '99, cables just did not cut it. 
Cane Creek Thudbuster...would have been okay except that I put it on a Freeride hardtail and demolished it quickly. 
9mm QR's on front forks after having ridden thru-axles...I just could not go back. 
Selle SLR saddle...it did not fit my tush.
*:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

OldManBike said:


> I think mistakes are inevitable. The crystal ball isn't infallible, especially if when you're starting out. Probably my most expensive mistake was buying a new mid-budget XC 29er and then realizing a few months later that what I really wanted was an expensive AM 26er.


I made this same mistake twice. I find myself missing the 9er HT when I'm grinding up the logging roads, but once I reach the techy single track, I'm much happier on my burly 26 AM bike.

650b will probably be my next mistake...


----------



## pnelson112 (Jul 22, 2013)

Buying used things on Ebay because I am on a budget instead of waiting a week till I have the money when 90% of the time after everything is shipped they come now that I have the money!!!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

@manbat HA! i just got done doing the same damn thing.


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

I originally wanted to build a 1*9 hardtail strictly for off-road use.I ended up getting a used Giant frame,for 100 euros.
Which turned out to be repainted pearl white to cover up a fixed welded break at the rear end,which causes the rear wheel to sit slightly to the left....:/
so i went single speed with a broken frame....


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Back in the 90's. . . . . a suspension seat post. Remember them?. . . . Oh how bad of an idea was that?

There was a company, I want to say Wilwood, or Wylwood, or some such. . . anyway. . . I tried their carbon fiber front forks (suspension, not rigid). . . Oh that was bad. They would blow out as soon as I got up to speed on the trail. Rebuilt em, took em to a race and they blew out before the halfway point of the first lap. The only thing I can say good about them is they looked great. 

Baggy shorts for XC. Just an all around bad idea. Bought a pair of baggy shorts with the built in padding/riding shorts. They were fine for just putzing around on a group ride, but man did they sap the life out of my legs when I made the mistake of wearing them for a race.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Well... I did by the FS bike.

... it is still sitting in the store room, waiting for a year when I might feel like trying it again.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

Fox CTD 29er fork for my Tallboy. When the sag is set right I blow through the travel. When I set it to the recommended pressure it loses an inch of travel.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Bought a 'Crappy Tire' low end Steve Bauer mtb for my 1st bike

After the Steve Bauer got stripped of most of the upgraded parts by thieves I bought a 17" frame.

I'm 6' 5" and the shop said not a word about this fact....

Luckily I traded that frame for a bigger Norco Bush Pilot frame.

Then I bought a used carbon fibre Miyata Elevation 10,000 in 19"...

It barely fit but did hook me into the sport. 

More recently I cheaped out and bought a $35 1985 Raleigh road bike that I then spent $400 'upgrading'. 

It is still a crappy bike...... 

Luckily I realize that sometimes I'm just dumb.

Drew


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## BeerNut (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got back into riding after a couple of years off and wanted to upgrade the fork on my XC bike so I bought a coil sprung Manitou Match Comp thinking it was air sprung.Oh well!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Buying an Azonic DH specific saddle for my XC build.

Also, add another to the clipless crew... I gave them a valiant effort. I wore out 4 sets of pedals and 2 pairs of shoes. Still felt like a much better rider on flats! A lot of wasted money there.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

Buying Shimano SPD shoes sight unseen when they first released them in 1990. I have always sworn size 42 shoes - except apparently in Shimano, where I need size 43. I kept telling myself that they would stretch out but they never did. 

However, I never ride without clipless (except for a quick dash to the store). I have so much better control of the bike and climbing power. Sorry guys...


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

my Cannondale F4 because it is a horrible climber and heavy. Replaced her with a Tomac Tao and I am happier person..


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

2011 Salsa Mukluk. Money pit. I'm not in a high enough income bracket to sustain ownership of a fat bike apparently. The benefits certainly did not justify the cost (for me).


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Buying a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR.


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> Not sure if this is going to qualify here. I bought a pair of Bontrager baggie shorts today that when I got home I noticed they were Women Specific Designed.I'm going to wear them anyways cause they fit so well.


LOL. I did the same thing but with a different brand!!


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Recently tried to upgrade my brakes from Juicy 3s to SLXs...found a great deal on a rear SLX online. In my excitement I neglected to pay attention to the length of the hose. I tried to mount the brake to the bike, and the hose was about 2 inches too short....1400mm is definitely NOT long enough. -__- so now I get to buy a new hose and completely rebleed the system. Not such a great deal anymore


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

1. Clip less pedals and shoes. Numbness and crashing issues. Ride Spike Spanks and Teva's now and much happier 
2. Buying a base line Rockhopper when I should of went the extra for a Stumpy in 2001
3. Stupid looking helmets.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

bbeltramo said:


> Recently tried to upgrade my brakes from Juicy 3s to SLXs...found a great deal on a rear SLX online. In my excitement I neglected to pay attention to the length of the hose. I tried to mount the brake to the bike, and the hose was about 2 inches too short....1400mm is definitely NOT long enough. -__- so now I get to buy a new hose and completely rebleed the system. Not such a great deal anymore


You're not going to remember that extra expense once you start using those brakes, and your life will become blissful and trouble free. You're almost there.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Buying a bike with a 9mm QR


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Biggest Mistake: Bought a Wheeler Wasp frame in 2004 second hand, because it looked cool. Geometry was ****, the seatstay flexed like hell while braking and you could only fit SAINT hubs with the derailleur fitted to the axle. I put that frame on ebay after two weeks because I was SO frustrated, because I wanted to take that bike on my first pan-european biking road-trip with buddies and had spent all my dough on it.
Naturally it sold for a measly low sum (it really WAS shitty). 

But it also lead to the BEST bike buy in my life. 

In desperate need for a new frame (for my Euro road trip) my Dad gave me some money and told me to just buy something, because he was also pumped about me road-tripping. Miraculously a like new 2003 (new style) Santa Cruz Heckler with a Fift Element was for sale almost locally. I pulled the trigger and the seller even sent me a brand-new Thomson Elite post with the frame (and headset and derailleur etc.)

I built it up with my parts and had the time of my life that summer. I got the frame for a great price, but it would have been a great deal even for triple the amount.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Buying a roof rack instead of a hitch rack for my 4Runner. I rarely use it because it's a PITA to get my bike up there. Of course, the truck wouldn't fit in the garage if I put a hitch rack on it, so I don't know if I really would have been better off...

Specialized seat. It looked cool and it was light, but it was uncomfortable as all hell. It got stolen, which gave me an excuse to buy a PureV.

Carbon bar ends. I never use them and I've crashed several times because they snag on trees. Why are they still on my bike? At least they were only $10...

Avid SD5s. Should have ponied up for the 7s. The 5s rusted within a year and never worked right. I ended up replacing them with 7s, which have been flawless.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Sold a Columbus Genius framed hard tail for a POS full suspension POS back in 98-99.
I'd talked myself into the fully without realising what I was already riding was a VERY nice bike.


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Buying from 2 shops (due to lack of availability at summer's end) that lacked knowledge of suspension & pivot parts with poor after sales service.
2. Buying a Yeti (at least I branched out and tried a new brand of bike; unfortunately, it possessed a quite a bit defects from the start).
3. Buying brands that either reorganized or went bust a year after bike was purchased.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Giant Yukon. Should of bought something different 5 years ago. I have not ridden it for 2 years (daughter has) but it will soon be given to some friends that their teen doesn't have a bike.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Avid hydraulic brakes. They warbled, garbled, howled, screamed, screeched - think of a noise and those brakes made it. And then the mistake of thinking that was "normal." Horrible to bleed too.

Anything made by Fox. Forks that never got full travel and ate their bushings. Shocks that wallowed through the midstroke.

Super light tubes for my everyday trail bike. Self explanatory.

190g Nashbar saddles with pointy edges. Got my shorts caught on the front AND the back multiple times, until I finally ripped a pair. 

Buying stuff because it's really cheap. It's really cheap for a reason.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Avid brakes


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> My biggest MTB purchase mistake was waiting 29 years to buy one.


32 years!!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

a carbon handlebar. I dont like carbon off road.


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the Vans Half Cab Pro's that I just bought today are a mistake.

Gonna try to take them back tomorrow, but I wore them a bit already and they are dirty and scuffed. Soles felt good in the store, but on the bike seem too thin. I can almost feel the pins of my pedals through the sole.

$75 down the drain if they won't return them.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just today, I mistakenly had my rear mechanical disc brake pads replaced because they were sticking. The LBS tech said the pads were worn out but when he removed the pads, they were still thick. I discovered later why the brakes were sticking was because I wrapped an extra MTB handlebar I was transporting on the frame. I tightly wrapped the velcro around the top tube it was grabbing the rear brake cables.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

buying parts from a "friend". Found 6 cracks in the frame, he won't help me out, we aren't friends anymore. A little sad, but good to know I suppose!

I bought a "one bike quiver" at one point. Besides the sad condition of the bike, the frame didn't do anything well, rather than being good at just one thing. Buying completes off the intertubes is always a huge gamble. Missed on this one, but got lucky on others.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

1) 3D purple Ringle components including stem, skewers, seat clamp, seat post, hubs

2) white tires (Panaracer smoke & dart combo)

3) Jamis Dakar XCT - fortunately I dumped the frame before it broke like all my buddies who bought them


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

if you want to get rid of your 3d purple ringle stuff, I'll gladly take them off your hands


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I think all I have left is a REALLY long Ringle purple stem. Zooka they called it. It's crazy long - maybe 150mm? Everything else broke and was chucked. PM me if you are interested


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Avid Elixer CRs: Felt soft no matter what, they only thing they were good at was being light.

Full Suspension frame: I think it was a Sette. for the price it was ok, but I belong on a hardtail.

Buying any parts new. I had a ton of money in my race bike back two years ago.

Face it, 90% of anything you can want is used on ebay. Once in a while you get burned, but I generally pay a third of what it is new for a lightly used part. And Im just gonna go out and beat it up myself.


----------



## dEOS (May 25, 2009)

Bought used Crankbrothers Candy pedals... remember it was quite of a good deal. I realize six months later why. The right side pedal had a problem with its spring. The spring shifts to the side and then the pedal won't clip. Fixed it several times by moving back the spring in place but it keeps happening. Generally at the worst time possible. Being unable to clip back when in a tough descent is not funny. Could probably get them repaired/rebuilt though.

Biking clothes: bought some cheap ones at first when I began biking... never really wore them as I always picked the more expensive but also more comfortable ones when going to ride.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Well there was that unfortunate spandex purchase.... Ever see a Clyde in spandex? Lol


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Only a month in and so far not too many mistakes but I am already sort of regretting one. 

Pedals: Picked up a set of Azonic 420's. They are AWESOME pedals, however now I realize I am wanting a more low profile pedal. The up side is that the Azonic are AWESOME quality and so I will be picking up Azonic Flat Iron's.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

manbat said:


> 1: bought a cheap front wheel that weighed 1.3 kg
> 2: bought a cheap rear wheel that weighed 1.5 kg
> 3: bought slime inner tubes that weighed a ton each for the above mentioned wheels
> 4: not going to mention the tyres
> ...


I used to work for a shop that did these super thorn-proof setups for about 30 bucks a wheel. It would consist of tire liners, a heavy duty thorn proof tube, and sealant inside that tube. On road bikes with 23mm tires, I found it hard to believe that there was any room left for air.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know how anyone can ride without clipless pedals. I rode a bike the other day with flats and it was horrible.


----------



## discohospital (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't dismiss flats just like that, they help you work on the proper technique. I believe that occasionally switching to flats really works best if you wish to advance your skills further.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

discohospital said:


> Don't dismiss flats just like that, they help you work on the proper technique. I believe that occasionally switching to flats really works best if you wish to advance your skills further.


Yep. Nope. Pass.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't dismiss clipless. But after riding what is some challenging and technical stuff as well as stuff that involves jumping, all of my clipless friends start the ride by saying...

When are you going to change to clipless?

We then go ride the scary stuff and they walk. Them they say, too sketchy to ride clipless...

I like platforms and honestly crank along damn good in them. I really think a lot of people who are staunch clipless riders use them as band aids for improper technique; much the same as a lot of full suspension riders use them to avoid using leg straightening and body position on a hard tail.

in both situations people would have more riding talent if they just took the time to learn to use what they have to the fullest before upgrading.


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

Did a year-long custom build on a frame that was two sizes too small. A couple of phone calls and an E-Bay auction later I had the correct frame and swingarm to swap all the parts onto.

Buying a set of rims without checking if they were designed to be tubeless first. They aren't, but Stan's rim strips solved that well enough.

I tend to research everything quite a lot before I buy, and have avoided making too many purchasing mistakes.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

SRALPH said:


> 1) 3D purple Ringle components including stem, skewers, seat clamp, seat post, hubs
> 
> 2) white tires (Panaracer smoke & dart combo)


1)Zooka stem was awesome; still like the look. Maybe not 150mm of it, but still cool.

2)Wasn't the white tires Onza Porcupines? I thought the Smoke/Dart were tan?


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

Buying a DH. Never again.
The thing is that I hate air and if there is no air, then a hardtail will be good enough for most stuff.
Also, I like climbing almost as much as I love descending.


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

adjunkie said:


> Bought the cheap model Enduro in 2006, and ended up not liking the fork, shock, brakes, wheels, crank, or derailleur. The frame was solid!


Roger that. My first Stumpjumper I really should not have gone FSR. I bought the cheapest model with the worst components that all wore out as soon as I got comfortable pushing the bike. While nothing ever actually failed, it accelerated, shifted, handled and stopped differently every time I got on it!

So the second time around, I made sure not to make the same mistake. I bought the same model bike, 5 years newer, but this time with the highest component spec available and what a difference!

It's getting around that time again where I'm going to be shopping for a bike soon and as much as I would like to go carbon fiber, the price point will be a stretch, so I'm reigning it in and looking at either aluminum with the best components or considering buying a carbon fiber frame and moving all the components over.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Some Kevlar tire liners back in the '90s so I could run semi-slick tires w/o so many flats...made a terrible wobble in my tires..worthless.


----------



## wacobkr (Jun 4, 2013)

Was riding a 2007 Trek 3900 hardtail with rim brakes for my first bike. Sold it and bought a 2005 Specialized Hardrock with mech disc brakes. The spesh ended up being twice as heavy as the Trek (didnt realize when buying it), which made it harder to stop even with the disc brakes. 

Probably gonna drop some cash on a 650b bike from Giant here pretty soon (hopefully I won't add that one to this list).


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought a nice Easton Haven 50mm stem, it was so Bling-bling! 
oops it was meant for a 1.5" diameter fork not 1 1/8" that is on my bike.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

ojelijb said:


> I bought a nice Easton Haven 50mm stem, it was so Bling-bling!
> oops it was meant for a 1.5" diameter fork not 1 1/8" that is on my bike.


Doesn't everyone have an orphan 1.5" stem on their bench?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Right now in regretting a rockshox monarch Im sending back for the second time and its getting replaced. Put my old shock on and it's once again the beast it's meant to be :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

*X3*



Funrover said:


> X2, I can completely relate.


Clip This !

Yes that's my foot stuck in my Clipless pedals, yes that's my Rockhopper 29 Comp, yes that's trees, yes that's the sky above and yes I'm on my way down into a rock strewn gully I now call the Witch's Crack in Sycamore Canyon California. My bike was tossed into a grass bank, I landed on the rocks below on my Hydration pack and my helmet. Both the bike and I escaped without a scratch. Cause: Stalled at the top of my pedal stoke couldn't unclip. Effect: Next ride Spike Spanks & Five Tens.

Clipless = Road Bikes (don't be fooled) Who clips in in Red Bull Rampage ? Anyone ?

Hank


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

ergon grips


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

DirtyHank said:


> Clipless = Road Bikes (don't be fooled) Who clips in in Red Bull Rampage ? Anyone ?


Who ran flats at the DH world's?


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Who ran flats at the DH world's?


I'm really not sure about either but I wish someone at that level would comment about the use of either clips and plats.

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

mistakes in no particular order - avid brakes, spank spike pedals, fox rp23


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Buying a bike that was obviously too big for me because it was on clearance. I should have just spent the extra money up front on a not-on-sale bike that fit as I've now spent way more than I would have swapping frames and a multitude of other components.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

53119 said:


> mistakes in no particular order - avid brakes, spank spike pedals, fox rp23


I have them and like them. What don't you like about them (other than the price)

Hank


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Buying some Bos suspension.

I've had companies send me the wrong stuff before, I've never had a company be actively hostile to me for daring to point it out, nor have I ever been told that if I want the right parts I'll have to buy them again full price.

Expensive way to find out just how true the rude Frenchman stereotype is...

On the flip side, Magura saved the day! Thanks Germans (and Si of Magura UK)!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My biggest mtb purchasing mistake was buying crappy saddles in the past. Hurt like hell. I don't remember what they were...just that they came from the shop's bargain bin for like $9.99 or something. Owww.

I've been buying decent saddles lately, so my butt has been pretty happy.

My biggest bike purchasing mistake was the last commuter frame I bought. On-One Pompetamine. Cool idea, but the rear dropouts/disc tabs are finicky SOB's. I spent more time fiddling with them and trying to get the brake caliper aligned with the rotor than I actually did riding it. It spent most of this summer on the workstand. I'm replacing it with a Salsa Vaya, which I hope works out better for me and is a long term bike.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

DirtyHank said:


> I'm really not sure about either but I wish someone at that level would comment about the use of either clips and plats.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hank


They mention it in the commentary.
I think it was Sam Blenkinsop running flats and almost everyone else running clipless.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

DirtyHank said:


> I have them and like them. What don't you like about them (other than the price)
> 
> Hank


spanks - went thru 2 bearing kits in a few months in great hero dirt conditions w/zero strikes. i really love the platform but did not like the bearing problems. user error? bad batch? bad luck? maybe but didn't want to hang out. spesh bennies at half the price instead w/straitline pins. would try spanks again though cuz platform size/thickness is great.

rp23- for a used enduro frame(spesh oem new take off) to replace an rp2. did not like the compression tune and lack off mid stroke support even with volume tweak. weak on grip(got spoiled on ccdb coil) considered push but fortunately rode a rs monarch plus pushed and never looked back. great aftermarket shock on ANYTHING.

avid brake- just personally comparing them to shimano on bite, modulation and ease of bleed for me is why i switched. have tried the new trail brakes but still give the nod to shimano zee.


----------



## Nitr0 (Jun 7, 2013)

My 2014 hardrock. Why did I not just spend the extra $80 and get the disc version. 
Then again, everyone on this forum probably frowns upon me for not buying used for first bike...instead, I got entry lvl!

Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)

Stupid seat bag -- Girreaux, or something like that. What a piece of s---. Even properly secured (and this is no mean feat figuring THIS out from the crappy instructions), it bounces loose from the saddle, because the main strap only secures the last 1/5th of the sack, and soon it swings beneath the saddle like a single bloated testicle, until momentum breaks the strap completely free, and then it's simply life-threatening.

I've suffered with this f*cker for two months. Well, that's not exactly true: quit using it after the 3rd ride, but recently had a flat and of course my tube and tools were 23 miles away, in this piece of sh*t seat bag in my garage, so went back to using it.

Tomorrow I'm buying a camel-back.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> My biggest mtb purchasing mistake was buying crappy saddles in the past. Hurt like hell. I don't remember what they were...just that they came from the shop's bargain bin for like $9.99 or something. Owww.
> 
> I've been buying decent saddles lately, so my butt has been pretty happy.


Once you find the "one" I've gone through a dozen saddles trying to find the right one and have discovered MY saddle is the Giant flow 1. Nothing fancy. Just fits my ass perfect an I can ride in it all day/race. I have three now. One on each bike. Bought a brooks b17 for my fixed gear cus I thought it was the stylin' thing to do but I hate the brooks especially on a 24 mile commute at 5am. At that hour I just wish I had the ability to coast and my osprey full of piping hot coffee. I swapped that sucker out with a flow 1 ASAP

Anyone wanna buy a cheap newish brooks? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thank goodness I was a penny pinching bastard and bought an older used Brooks B17 for my commuter on fleabay. Saved lots of money and it was already broken in. A very comfy saddle.

I would probably not be able to tolerate breaking in a new Brooks.

The other saddle I like on my mtb is a Specialized Rival MTB. I used the Ass-O-Meter to pick the size and it's been a great saddle for me on up to 7hr rides.

I regret purchasing Slime tire liners many years ago. They were crap. Shortly after installing them, a honey locust thorn (very much like a framing nail) pierced the tire and that crappy liner. When I started buying good tires, I stopped having problems with big thorns like that.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Doesn't everyone have an orphan 1.5" stem on their bench?


I have it on my bike.

I regret having every single one of my bikes, as right now I can build up several that are better (or just different and new, which is really the same thing), but I can find no reason to get rid of the old ones. Maybe if I bought some crap it would have been easier to discard.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> My biggest mtb purchasing mistake was buying crappy saddles in the past. Hurt like hell. I don't remember what they were...just that they came from the shop's bargain bin for like $9.99 or something. Owwwe.


I'm running a Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Kevlar/Carbon seat.
Damn, it hurts. But at that price, I'm going to see if I can get used to it...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

rookie mistakes,right?
...live and learn.
...No more buying xtra tires just because they're cheep.
...They don't do much good after they get all dried out.
I wish tire makers published dates of manufacture and possible expiration dates for the materials they're made of.


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Buying about 30 tubes and then converting my all my tires over to tubeless. It'll take me years to go through the tubes. Also buying schrader tubes when my wheels valve openings are only wide enough for prestas


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Dropping 120$ bucks on Kenda Slant 6's for my 29ers just to find out you cant run them tubeless haha... bought wrong pair.


----------



## Koen (Feb 28, 2008)

My biggest MTB purchasing mistake was a Giant. The most expensive frame I've ever bought, and the first frame that cracked under my butt.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Super awesome newb mistake:

Circa 1999.
Bought my first bike (1998 Voodoo Hoodoo CroMo Hard Tail)
Bought some cheap SPD's at Performance
Found a clearance table...found clipless shoes that fit for $24.00

Hit the trail and could not figure out why I was slipping all over the place when I stepped off on rocks...it scared the crap out of me to put my foot down because the shoes would just slide all over the place.

Yeah...this dumb newb had bought roadie shoes. HA!


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

Buying Spesh Winter clipless boots last month (they were in a sale and wanted some for years) before converting to Flats this month :/


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I've bought parts on a whim only to use them for a month or 2 and swap back to stock. 

I bought a CF seat post while in China last year. used it for about 3 rides before I took it off and benched it. The seat clamps wouldn't hold the saddle rails and let it slip all the way back, and the clamp would squeak. drove me nuts. I was only out $35 though.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

1. When I bought my first bike, purchasing frame based on LBS "recommendation" as to size even though I could tell it was too big for me. 
2. Cheap carbon parts from china.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Nitr0 said:


> My 2014 hardrock. Why did I not just spend the extra $80 and get the disc version.
> Then again, everyone on this forum probably frowns upon me for not buying used for first bike...instead, I got entry lvl!
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk 2


Nahh, IMO everyone should buy their first bike new. If you don't know what to look for, used bikes are hit or miss.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

My first bike. Actually, a good bike, but I found out it wasn't right for me. Should have spent a few more bucks and gotten something else. It got stolen 6 weeks ago, so now I have to buy another. I am hoping to do my homework a lot better this time, and getting something that is just what I need.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

macduff said:


> Buying Spesh Winter clipless boots last month (they were in a sale and wanted some for years) before converting to Flats this month :/


Spesh Defroster winter boots might be the single best bike product I've ever bought! I guess I'm thin-blooded, but they opened up a lot of extra riding to me. I've been out in Maryland when my water bottle froze, but even here in Arizona I use them all winter long.

One man's feast is another man's famine, I guess ....


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not spending the extra $600 dollars for the bike i really really wanted! Time to start saving again


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Bought some cheap SPD's ...
> ...found clipless shoes that fit for $24.00
> 
> Hit the trail and could not figure out why I was slipping all over the place .... Yeah...this dumb newb had bought roadie shoes. HA!


Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding we have a winner, folks.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Flat pedals with flat shoes when I first started. Wish I would've just gone clipless from the get-go.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

bluntrager said:


> Flat pedals with flat shoes when I first started. Wish I would've just gone clipless from the get-go.












Clipless pedals with SPD shoes when I first started. Wish I would've just gone with flat pedals and flat shoes from the get-go.










hank


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Galeforce5 said:


> My first bike. Actually, a good bike, but I found out it wasn't right for me. Should have spent a few more bucks and gotten something else. It got stolen 6 weeks ago, so now I have to buy another. I am hoping to do my homework a lot better this time, and getting something that is just what I need.


I hear ya on this one. I got an entry level hardtail 29er with 100mm travel for my first bike...then I quickly found its limits, so I just spent a few more bucks ($4600) on something more gravity oriented (160mm front and rear)! I guess you can't put an a price on learning though hah!


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

@DirtyHank, interestingly opposite! I'm sure I'll appreciate my flats when I get a DH rig one day, but right now, the heat I'm takin from the old lady for spending nearly $400 on two sets of shoes and pedals isn't worth it haha.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Bought a Specialized FSR Enduro Comp back in 98 or so (first year they had sealed bearings in the pivots) without a proper test ride. Front Rock Shox fork bottomed out easily on any setting(they eventually came thru with a firm ride spring N/C) but the biggest problem was the frame was very weak in the BB/pivots, enormous flex in grinding situations with lots of creaking. Standing and grinding felt like it would snap, basically gave it away. Went back to a hardtail for another 8 years.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

'96 GT karakoram frame--too small.

early 2000's coil-sprung fox float 1R fork--poorly matched to the air sprung rear shock on my superlight.

some sort of 36-spoke front wheel, can remember what rim or hub but it was IMPOSSIBLE to get tires on and off the damned thing.


----------



## mrwhitey (Dec 6, 2013)

Dirt jumper 1 fork for my trail bike, either stiff with 2 inches of travel or awful brake dive. Tried, air pressure, oil level and, oil weight just couldn't make it happy. Also charge spoon seat, looked nice, nice shape, but too stiff and too small.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought alloy chain ring bolts once. Once.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Spykr said:


> I bought alloy chain ring bolts once. Once.


So did I.

They're still going well...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Year long adventure pass. Used it twice in that year, for parking at San Juan. Actually bought it out of remorse, since I didn't have one the first time I went. Not sure what the money goes to; the ruts on that trail are so big that they're like a luge channel. :lol:

Roadie bibs as undershorts/liners. How are you supposed to use the restroom with these things?

Various cheap tires. I've been so spoiled by Maxxis tires for dry SoCal dirt that nothing else really seems acceptable. One place where I notice "cheapness" big time. I feel like I could ride a cheap bike, as long as it has decent tires, but not a top of the line bike with crappy tires.

Expensive cycling specific socks as replacements. My 2 year old insoles apparently were needing replacement pretty badly; so badly that my big toe was going raw from rubbing on the inside of the shoe, and I lost a few socks to toe-blowout this way. Got some expensive replacements, and they went out in a single ride. My fault. I realized it was the insoles after noticing the pattern of where the holes were forming, so I took insoles from another pair of shoes and stuck in 'em and no more sock problems. Not sure if any sock would've survived that, but it did show that just because socks are expensive that they haven't really solved the issues like toe blowout. I'm pretty happy with the NLZ ones I've been wearing for the past 3 years, losing only maybe 2-3 pairs worth out of the 6 pairs I initially ordered.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> So did I.
> 
> They're still going well...


One snapped while warming up before a race and had to be replaced with a derailer hanger bolt. Another broke while re-assembling the crank after the rings had been taken off to give the crankset a soak in a parts washer to get super clean and shiny. Swapped for steel after that. I threw form over function once, and never again shall I do so.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Just a month or so ago purchased lightweight 9mm front hub thinking it could be converted to 15mm thru axle with Stan's end caps. Nope. Not even close. Shipped back to Canada for refund, but the shipping took a nice chunk out.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Berkley said:


> I used to work for a shop that did these super thorn-proof setups for about 30 bucks a wheel. It would consist of tire liners, a heavy duty thorn proof tube, and sealant inside that tube. On road bikes with 23mm tires, I found it hard to believe that there was any room left for air.


I must be working at the same shop you left. The salespeople are constantly pushing this ridiculous combo without any consideration to the mechanics. I feel like committing suicide every time I have to do one of these things.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ghettocop said:


> I must be working at the same shop you left. The salespeople are constantly pushing this ridiculous combo without any consideration to the mechanics. I feel like committing suicide every time I have to do one of these things.


Amazing how many people can not change a tube. But your salespeople are right. Everybody hates flat tires. 

I do run one of those stupid thick tubes with slime on my commuter, but with 32mm tires. Did not puncture it so far - gravel road, with seasonal star thistle. Not worth it trying to set up and maintain proper tubeless.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Gore Tex Ride-On sealed cables. They were amazing just after installing them, but after a couple rides the teflon coating gummed up and made them impossible to shift. 

Tires were usually the biggest let down. Putting a new tire on my bike always made me more motivated to go ride. When you end up with a tire you hate is an immediate let down. Larson TT, and a couple bontragers were some that didn't work for me. 

Spin Skins. They were kevlar liners for your tires that were supposed to keep thorns from poking through. I lived in the desert at the time and flats were common. These things did nothing to prevent thorns. 

ISIS standard the day they came out. I got a raceface next crankset when they came out with the isis standard. Burned through 3 bottom brackets in the next couple of weeks. Finally found one that would hold up for more than a few weeks. FSA was great about warranty. I had two of those and when one went bad I'd swap to the other one and send it off for warranty. 

Paul Love levers for v-brakes. Bought them because they were the lightest thing out. They needed constant maintanence to keep from getting sticky and had horrible leverage. Didn't realize how bad they were until I switched to some XTR levers.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

manbat said:


> Buying a complete bike and replacing every part on it so it is exactly how I like it..and after a few months buying a better frame.


This is exactly what I am in the process of doing. Wasn't sure I would like MTB. I do so I bought an entry levelish HT 29ER. Starting to replace the parts I think could be better.

But I think of it as a learning experience. I need to know what I like. How ji ride and what is actually worth the price of admission to me.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My first mountain bike was purchased in 1986. A Trek 860 Antelope if I remember correctly. I road trails for several years, then converted it into a commuter bike and turned into a road biker and hiker.

Fast forward to around 2008 and I read they are building a mountain bike park less than 2 miles from my house. I decide to get back into the sport, so I go to the national chain bike store (mistake #1) and buy a FS Teocali Elite all mountain bike by Mongoose (which was a good name back in 1986 when I bought my first bike). I had no idea about anything - I just wanted a bike and I wanted it right now.

I still have it as a spare, but compared to my tallboy Ltc, it is a waste of good metal. Should have gone to a lbs, gotten good advice, and bought a bike that would serve better as my introductory ride and subsequent backup bike. Not as disaster like some have posted, but definitely a mistake.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

That's quite a step up. Do you ride the LTc in the park? I'm gonna take mine this summer.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Not mine, but I think this qualifies as a pretty big mistake: 2014 Giant Anthem Advance 1 275 Medium - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

westin said:


> Not mine, but I think this qualifies as a pretty big mistake: 2014 Giant Anthem Advance 1 275 Medium - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


Yea Giant Bikes.......


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

worst things ive purchasd.

xo brakes (never again - shimano all the way)
ardent tyres (faceplant a-go-go)
crank brother candy pedals (two weeks and then in the bin)

not bad considering how much stuff ive bought over the years - my wife would kill me if she knew the 'truth'. i just dont buy anything our than music and bike things.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Once, a long time ago, I paid MSRP for a bike related purchase. 
Sad but true.

:madman:

Stuff I've bought that ended up sucking:

Time Alium pedals - I've seen potato chips handle more abuse than those things. Shattered 3 of them in a season, but have had SPDs last for years on end under the same riding.

THE pinch-flat-proof rims - single suckiest component I've ever owned. There no way to remove a tire from them short of cutting either the tire or rim. Never even rode them before hacksawing them apart to save my tires.

Manitou suspension.

Grip Shift.

Goretex cable/housing kits.

A 26" bike for riding where a 20" bike is the right tool for the job.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

2003 Specialised epic, hated that bike so much.
2012 Cannondale Synapse Carbon roadie, seems there is a reason for the cracknfail tag...
Flexstem, yeah not so good.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

The new trek x-cals are marked e2 on the headset, so I bought a tapered fork upgrade... Only to find that it was an error on the part of the factory. I paid tax, import duty etc that I couldn't claim back when I returned the fork.

Other than that, a set of clipless pedals after having been on flats forever... A dangerous mistake until I saw sense 4 weeks and 4 falls later...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mik_git said:


> Flexstem, yeah not so good.


Oh man, how could I have forgotten that...


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Kenda klimax tires.

I was seduced by the light weight... Never mind that they had the grip of an octagenerian. Several falls later and I was eager for a grippier, heavier tire.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I got talked into buying the $300 pair of shoes that I kept saying was too big, instead of the $150 pair that felt really great. My feet hurt so much from sharp pains that would end my rides early, that I had to go and buy another pair that actually fit my feet.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

One word to fix your problem: Stan's!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I got a knockoff WTB saddle from a now defunct internet retailer. The seam where the Kevlar corners were sewn to the "leather" were raised about a millimeter. The first ride I did on the saddle was 30 miles. By the time we finished I could hardly sit. Have had issues with saddle sores ever since.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually the biggest mistake is buying a cheaper bike or bike version and then spending more money upgrading. For example I have bought a Trek Fuel Ex 7 and then changed the wheels, the tires, the brakes, the drivetrain, the seat, the stem and the handlebars! So almost everything except for the frame and the fork and rear shock were upgraded.

The positive however is that I have chosen the parts I wanted during upgrading rather the parts that would have been stock with a higher version. Alternatively I could have just bought the frame and built it up from scratch and save some money.

Two more mistakes that I have done in the past was buying the wrong size (XL instead of L and M instead of L in two different bicycles) and also buying a 100mm FS 29er just because I liked how it looked when I really needed a 140mm FS 26er.

Anyway. All these mistakes made me wiser and poorer  !


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Not knowing that I would get addicted I bought a decent starter bike. Since then I've upgraded everything except the frame and wheels. I guess it's been a learning process. I know what I want in my next bike. 

Oh, buying a kenda nevergo (nevegal) tire ranks up there too. Way more knob than I need. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Wild Wassa said:


> *Acrylic inner tubes from Foss. All three that I've had have exploded when the tyres heated up while the bike was in the sun. The sunlight can be somewhat intense here in Oz, far too intense for the Russian made Foss inners. Also, they were advertised as being one of the lightest inner tubes going, the Foss acrylic inners were actually the heaviest inner tubes that I've ever used.*
> 
> I had a Giant XTC hardtail with Kenda Small Block 8s and Avid squealing pigs on it. The person/s who stole the bike, a few years ago now, did me a huge favour, although it didn't feel like it on the day ... I feel that got my own back on them, although indirectly of course, knowing that they stole an extremely uncomfortable bike and it would be only a matter of time with the Small Block 8s, before the thief washed out on it ... and hopefully now has an acquired brain injury.
> 
> Warren.


That's some good information, thanks for that. Rivendell is pushing those tubes and I wondered about them. They looked heavy, but for a time I had serious problems with flats so I was considering them. Now glad I haven't tried them.

I should have a bunch of mistakes to relate, but off the top of my head only a few come to mind:

* after taking a hiatus from riding for about 7 years I'm at a well known local shop that specializes in used parts and get a knobby tire. How was I supposed to know that the kids these days had gone to 27" knobbies? :lol:

* Buying a bike a little too small for me from a Craigslist seller. Hopefully I'll get a little bit out of it when I put it on Craigslist this spring. Part perceived peer pressure (arranged the meeting, costing them time), part hopefullness (it's pretty close to the right size...), part feeling committed already (I took two buses to get here and would prefer to ride home...).

* Buying a pair of 700C fenders from a Craigslist seller because I felt bad arranging the meet up with him and didn't realize they weren't my size until I got there (brand/size seems much more common in 26"). Gave them to a friend of mine who actually has a 700C city bike that needs to get out and ride and we live in Seattle...so all to the good in the end, and I was only out $15 and my time.

* I'm tempted to include my snow tires. I'm sure they're great tires, but I'm starting to think I'll never need them in Seattle.


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

hey_poolboy said:


> Not knowing that I would get addicted I bought a decent starter bike. Since then I've upgraded everything except the frame and wheels. I guess it's been a learning process. I know what I want in my next bike.
> 
> Oh, buying a kenda nevergo (nevegal) tire ranks up there too. Way more knob than I need.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Just wait it out, those knobs will fall off within a year.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Transition klunker .....
Those videos sold me, I'm too old and fat and responsible for that kind of caper


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

trek rig 2011, igorned the reviews on the rear wheel moving, although there weren't as many bad reviews when I bought mine. What an awful turd of a bike.

Klein Palomino with the original ill-designed Maverick Monolink, again ignoring the wealth of bad reviews since I bought it used...nothing like an unexpected down shift into the granny ring while flying downhill, or unexpected shift and chain suck at the most difficult part of a technical uphill climb. I still can't believe Maverick charged $225 to replace their POS design...what a sorry company.

So when I finally jumped into the waters on the dropper post last month and my GD Classic wouldn't work right, I just returned it for a refund...And with the GD purchase I learned from the volumes of negative reviews on RS,KS,Crank Bros., and Specialized, that I wasn't going to ignore the negative feedback...


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Da Dook said:


> Just wait it out, those knobs will fall off within a year.


It's currently sitting in the garage waiting for a DIY studded tire job. Those things just don't roll! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

For you old timers out there... First buying a Manitou II elastomer fork then "upgrading" it with Arlo Englund Total Air cartridges. Most dangerous bike component I ever rode.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

FREE kitten. She chewed a hole in my nice wool jersey. I have to make sure my wool socks go straight from the dryer to the drawer now. But, my daughter loves her cat and I love my daughter, so the cat has been allowed to live.


----------



## satorimystic (Dec 10, 2013)

Avid BB5s. Brakes are supposed to make the bike stop right? Not force me to try and break the brake lever while wide-eyed and white knuckled.

I got them for free and they stayed on my bike for about 10 miles, one terror filled ride of doom. My old busted Hayes Nines went right back on. Im ordering Shimano Deore Hydros tomorrow.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Avid BB7 brakes - I had them on a commuter, no way in hell I'd ever use them on a real mountain bike.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

Hylix Cheap ass chinese carbon bars.

Stated to allow bar ends, max tightening 6nm. They cracked under half of that torque before I even got to ride them. Then an ordeal to try and get a refund. 

Should spent $25 more and gotten something from a US seller with legit parts..


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> Avid BB7 brakes - I had them on a commuter, no way in hell I'd ever use them on a real mountain bike.


You must have had a set off BB7 roads, a properly set up bb7 Will run with most hydros


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin_Federline said:


> You must have had a set off BB7 roads, a properly set up bb7 Will run with most hydros


No sir, the craptastic chunks of plastic and EZCorrode alloys [patent pending] were the much-vaunted BB7 standard "brakes". Metal pads, compressionless housing, SD Ultimate levers, aftermarket rotors collectively helped a little, but not enough to turn the set I had into anything other than a step down from a Tektro v-brake. YMMV


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Weird, my BB7s are great when I'm flying down the side of a hill. 

The only regretful purchases I've made are gear choices - bought a few wrong sizes and low quality pieces, but I made it all work. 

I'm starting to question my choice of bike (wish I would've gone hardtail vs. rigid), but I by no means regret my purchase.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> No sir, the craptastic chunks of plastic and EZCorrode alloys [patent pending] were the much-vaunted BB7 standard "brakes". Metal pads, compressionless housing, SD Ultimate levers, aftermarket rotors collectively helped a little, but not enough to turn the set I had into anything other than a step down from a Tektro v-brake. YMMV


Well, officially never listening to the internet again


----------



## tothepeak (Feb 17, 2013)

Sram brakes, XX and XO specifically

Kenda Slant Six tires
Maxxis Ardent tires 

those two tires go down as worst tires I've ever ridden. 

Crank Brothers Candy pedals. I am head over heels for my eggbeaters, and have never had an issue with them, but the Candy pedals are the worst pedals I've ever used


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Avid bb7's, twice. 
Shimano xtr 965 wheel set, super noodles
Ti black sheep bar...it broke
Easton carbon bars, they broke
Cannondale headshok, locked up while compressed
Caffe
Cafe latter tire sealant, boo
Jaguar Marta brakes. Lever bolt rattled loose while in pigsgah, NC. had no rear brake the whole day.
Pace rc31 carbon rigid fork. Joke. Broke that.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

Back in 2001 I lived in Mammoth CA, and I bought a 4" travel Heckler when i should have gotten the original freeride machine SC Bullitt, since all I wanted to do was jump off stuff and ride the DH trails. 

Buying numerous cheap wheels over the years, when I should have just ponied up and gotten a set with really good hubs in the first place. 

Buying stuff cheap on sale because it's a good deal even though it isn't really exactly what you wanted...

Buying a singlespeed when I live in the Rockies and already was good friends with my granny gear. So dumb. put about 80 miles total on that experiment. 

Running cycling shoes that were too tight for a number of years before I tried on some that actually had toe room and realized it. Incredibly, also I did the same thing with snowboard boots. Why did I think tight footwear=the way it was supposed to be?!?!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm been a few over the years, onza porcupine tires, scott shocks early 90's, ali derailleur cogs even now I am fighting buying red ones for my bike, I need an intervention.
Oh I bought the wrong size headset, most I say is tire choices, with the forums though that has gotten better with real rider reviews not some BS mag saying these rock when they don't. Shimano shoes uggg I hate them and would never buy them again.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gouda Cheez said:


> Weird, my BB7s are great when I'm flying down the side of a hill.


Im very happy with mine. Ive been running some pretty nice Formula hydros the past couple years but just put a set of BB7's with Speed Dial levers on my hardtail. They lack the modulation of the hydros but the power is great. Every bit as powerful as any high end brake Ive used, and considering you can get the whole set with levers, cables and rotors for $120 bucks they're a great option for a low budget build.

Mistakes - spending big $ on high end hydro brakes when BB7's are up to the job.

My first mountain bike, a Gary Fisher Marlin. Hated that bike. It tried to throw me over the bars every ride. Sometimes it succeeded. Turns out the fork was way under sprung for my weight, but I didnt know about that stuff at the time and the LBS was no help.

Ive regretted pretty much every lightweight tire Ive bought. They just dont hold up to every day riding for me.

WTB Velociraptor tires


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

On top of the mistakes I already made I am preparing to make another. I have a 2013 Fuel Ex 7 fully upgraded to XT and Fulcrum Red Zone and eventhough it is great for 90% of my ride I plan to buy another one 160+mm AM bike that I really don't need it but I want it!

Still resisting though.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Hobine said:


> For you old timers out there... First buying a Manitou II elastomer fork then "upgrading" it with Arlo Englund Total Air cartridges. Most dangerous bike component I ever rode.


on that note, I had a quadra 5 that shot it's PLASTIC top cap right into my chest on a big compression. It hit me square in the breastbone, if I hadn't been so well positioned, I would have lost an eye. Those cockbags recalled it shortly thereafter with stronger PLASTIC top caps.

I have had zero luck with RS forks (Three shitty boxers, and a shitty Reba, and a slowly leaking pike).


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

ifrider2 said:


> Avid bb7's, twice.
> Shimano xtr 965 wheel set, super noodles
> Ti black sheep bar...it broke
> Easton carbon bars, they broke
> ...


WOW that is one impressive list of broken stuff! Well done


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

clarkrw3 said:


> WOW that is one impressive list of broken stuff! Well done


Yeah, and the one constant is the rider...

Just saying


----------



## mikodipo (May 20, 2009)

1) Blur LTc - I don't know what people are talking about when they say this bike is great riding uphill...
2) FSA compression plug - Tried using it in an aluminum steer tube to replace hammering in a star nut. Plug kept slipping and I couldn't pre-load the bearing properly.
3) Speedplay zeros - They're not Look's.
4) WTB Volt saddle - great for numbing


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Shocked at the BB7 comments...If set up properly will stop as good as hydros.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Masked Avenger (Nov 27, 2013)

Ibis Bow Ti
Remec faux bar carbon frame with Risse rear end
Easton carbon bars
Specialized SLX/carbon Judy
Ellsworth Truth
Ellsworth ID


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Klein Mantra Race


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Those MachineTech silent/clutch hubs. Didn't take long before threy would freewheel in both directions. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

I loved my BB7's. They take a little bit of fiddling every now and then but were incredibly reliable for me. I upgraded to XT's and will never look back, but I still love and recommend BB7s for those on a tight budget. 

As far as regrettable purchases:
1. "Ritchey" Bar ends - they snapped within seconds of just putting weight on them. They were obviously fake - didn't know at the time, and no, I did not buy them on eBay.
2. Jagwire Ripcord cables - $30, didn't notice the slightest difference in performance. Money down the drain.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

My #1 disappointment was a fully rigid bike that I bought around 1991 or so. Bent the bars, cranks, and the fork before getting a suspension fork. Suddenly stuff stopped failing. I blows my mind to see people jumping rigid bikes these days, that did not work out well for me at all.

AEST magnesium pedals. They're light, and cheap, so of course they're not strong. It turns out that they are just as fragile as they look. Not strong enough for a very light pedal strike - as I was coming to a stop to catch my breath, on my second day riding them. I've never damaged a pedal with a strike before or since. Busted a couple pins, but never hurt the pedal itself.










Initial excitement: Platform Pedal Shootout, the best flat is... - Page 59

Eventual disappointment: Platform Pedal Shootout, the best flat is... - Page 60

I was also mildly disappointed in my Transition Double, because even the large size was too cramped for my 6 foot self. But if you're less tall I'm sure it's a fine bike.

Also _very_ mildly disappointed in my Avalanche Woodie shock. It's great but the guy from Avalanche was pretty adamant that it should be revalved (not just turning the knobs) if I go from a 400# spring to a 450. I said I like to experiment with different settings while I figure out what I want, he said I'm not the sort of customer they want. They want customers who already know what they want (or who buy what they're told they want). I later found something on their web site that says they can offer a valving with a broad range of adjustability but that never came up in the phone conversation. All of that said, it rides great - I have no complaints about that. Another good product that just isn't for me.

Also, every fender I've ever tried, except for a THE front that has worked out really well. I've been through about 4 rears though and they all sucked for one reason or another. Usually it's the terrible mounting mechanism that ultimately makes me chuck them (or, in one case, it just fell off and was never seen again). I do have one that mounts securely but it is so flimsy that it drags on the rear tire every time I land a jump.

And Surly single-speed cogs. So much chain skip. I think it's the rounded tips of the teeth - I've had much better luck with cogs that have square(er) teeth.

On the flip side: Hope brakes (V2, X2), Canfield Jedi, Transition Rev32 wheelset, Azonic Outlaw wheelset, Kindshock adjustable seatposts, Specialized Fasttrack tires... all have been fantastic. I really haven't got much to complain about.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Built my first mountain wheel set with Stan's Crest ZTR rims. Bad plan for a 195 lb rider that likes to charge rock gardens.









Those lasted half a season and cost me a race. rebuilt with Flow EX rims, much stiffer and a better match for my size and riding style.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Marc2211 said:


> The new trek x-cals are marked e2 on the headset, so I bought a tapered fork upgrade... Only to find that it was an error on the part of the factory. I paid tax, import duty etc that I couldn't claim back when I returned the fork.
> 
> Other than that, a set of clipless pedals after having been on flats forever... A dangerous mistake until I saw sense 4 weeks and 4 falls later...


As an update. I'd like to add a PlanetX SLX carbon CX bike I bought in January. I went by the sizing chart on their website and didn't 100% check the geo. Turns out it was tiny with a super short ETT length. I think that even 2 sizes up would have been to small.

Not learning from my previous clipless woes, I thought I could live with 10+ cm of toe overlap. My broken wrist and continuing pain 6 months later tells me otherwise...

I found their CS was kind of lacking too (they were initially really cool and offered by email to exchange the frame, then when I accepted they ignored all my emails and calls until I gave up and sold the bike privately).


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

Nokion segmented cable housing kit for the bling. It stated it was lighter than regular housing, but what a PITA to install and service. All those nipple segments was like stringing bead necklaces. And you'd drop them all over the place. And the thing would wear into the frame like a saw. And the bling would flake off after a few months and you'd have ugly ass corroded looking fishing lead look.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Marc2211 said:


> As an update. I'd like to add a PlanetX SLX carbon CX bike I bought in January. I went by the sizing chart on their website and didn't 100% check the geo. Turns out it was tiny with a super short ETT length. I think that even 2 sizes up would have been to small.


That reminds me... I ordered "G-Form Pro-B Compression Shorts" a couple weeks ago, and the sizing chart said that "Medium" would fit 30-35". I assumed that meant a 30-35" waist but apparently it really meant height. I've been wearing 33" and 34" jeans for years (in fact I'm wearing 34" jeans as I write this) and these shorts were much too small. Not just tight-fitting. Way too small.

Thankfully, Universal Cycles has a good exchange policy.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Profile Design Aero bars. Bought before they had anything that bolted to regular bars. None of the stems had split caps, so I had to remove the handlebar tape to install for triathalons. They'd stay on for months after the season before I'd get fed up and remove them. My back never did like that low riding position, and I'm paying for it now.

Not really a regret, I bought a titanium rear derailler swing bolt from a bargain bin just years after titanium hit the market. Didn't fit, never returned it. Also bought some aluminum derailler cogs, one didn't have the bearing centered properly. Never fixed or returned. Coolest pieces in my toolbox.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Shocked at the BB7 comments...If set up properly will stop as good as hydros.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Shocked at your comment... As good as BB7's are, they can't produce stopping power like a low-end hydro. The Elixir 1's that replaced my BB7's are good for 20-30% more torque, even though I broke the BB7's down to apply a better lubricant, AND lubed the lined cables.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Recent mistakes would be following the "reviews" on components that are personal preference. Bought a really wide, like 800 MM Atlas Flat Bar, because I "needed" this for my 29er for all that leverage and better handling and cornering. WTF!!!! It was like doing a super-wide push-up on a crow-bar. It seemed to amplify every thing I hit on the trail and jar my hands and wrists. I gave it 4 weeks and then went back to a 710 mm mid-riser bar. of course it sat in my bing for nearly 2 months before I installed it so I couldn't return it, at least I got 2/3 on Craigslist.

The other was Vans Odi waffle grips. Inspiring ads in the magazines, excellent reviews, but epic fail for me compared to both my Lizard Skins North Shores and renthal grips. To be fair, the Vans Odi grips are great grips in general, not a thing wrong with them and you should try them, but they just weren't close to the type of grip that I prefer. I only list it here because I fell for advertising, something like "A Socal tradition..." and I was hooked. In retorpsect, had I just looked at the material and the design I would have said "Great look, but probably not for me."


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Buying a number of POS used bikes and spending a fortune upgrading parts on each one. Why didnt I just buy a premium bike with a premium build in the beginning? Then again, if I did, I would have ended up stuck with a 26" 100mm travel XC bike. Maybe a lesson well learned.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Flamingtaco said:


> Shocked at your comment... As good as BB7's are, they can't produce stopping power like a low-end hydro. The Elixir 1's that replaced my BB7's are good for 20-30% more torque, even though I broke the BB7's down to apply a better lubricant, AND lubed the lined cables.


Weird. Im a 200 lb guy and my BB7's are as good as any hydro's Ive used.


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh! and Crank Brothers Eggbeaters and Candy peddles. What junk. My own fault though, I did'nt learn my lesson until 4 pair later.

And Brooks B17 saddle. I still have haunting memories of the worst numbness I had ever experienced. This is by far the worst purchase ever. Fad saddle only, not meant for actual use.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^Lol maybe for your ass. ...


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

Buying a FS bike from Sports Authority when my wife said "You'll be sorry". In 5 months the rims were out of true, seatpost bent from rear shock bottoming out and the fork was oozing black stuff. Had everything replaced under warranty and quickly sold it to someone to ride on the street and "look cool".


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Kevin_Federline said:


> ^Lol maybe for your ass. ...


Yeah, I heard they were great saddles and that's what made me buy one. Unfortunately it wasn't my ass that was going numb. I was convined that these saddles were meant for people without sexual organs. 
This is a regretfull purchase thread and that was my most regretfull purchase.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

My apologies. Different strokes...


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Kevin_Federline said:


> My apologies. Different strokes...


No sweat. I expected to take some heat for that comment. I know how much love there is out there for Brooks.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

NWS said:


> Also _very_ mildly disappointed in my Avalanche Woodie shock. It's great but the guy from Avalanche was pretty adamant that it should be revalved (not just turning the knobs) if I go from a 400# spring to a 450. I said I like to experiment with different settings while I figure out what I want, he said I'm not the sort of customer they want. They want customers who already know what they want (or who buy what they're told they want). I later found something on their web site that says they can offer a valving with a broad range of adjustability but that never came up in the phone conversation. All of that said, it rides great - I have no complaints about that. Another good product that just isn't for me.


that's interesting, and kind of sad for me to hear. I've loved all the stuff that I've owned that Avy has produced...I truly feel that they have a quality to their products that other manufacturers miss...and I have had mostly good experiences with Craig, such as a lengthy conversation about what shock would be suitable for a specific frame, and whether he could do anything with them aftermarket....but I've also heard from multiple people of their difficulties in trying to deal with him and get him to do what THEY wanted, rather than what HE wanted. He's also extremely picky about rebuilds and stuff. I've talked to him multiple times about trying to lighten parts up, change this or that, or whatever, and each one constitutes a complete rebuild plus all new parts and all sorts of craziness. There's no "sure, we can lighten your fork by removing a damper and installing a dummy rod, since we sell a fork just like that". It's "Oh, you'll need a new leg, lower, upper, spring, dummy rod, dropout, oil, letter to your parents, and two tickets to CATS". It always turned me off a bit to know that even he makes every single component of everything he sells, he can't figure out a way to swap them and make them easier to carry from frame to frame.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My Nicolai Helius AC Pinion. It has ruined derailleur equipped bikes for me.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Back in the early nineties, my overenthusiastic bike shop owner/friend/mechanic convinced me to commission him to build for me, what was probably the first eight speed cassette in the world. Eight cogs and thin spacers jammed on an XT 7 speed freehub body,
weird looking dish on the wheel I recall. Thought I was gonna be groundbreaking in the good sense. I broke the ground alright.
Wheel literally exploded on a fast downhill! No major injury but the wheel was so mangled, I could not even remove it from the frame! Chagrined mechanic built me a new wheel for free, and to this day I only ride a seven speed cassette! (Not really).

Also went thru a wide variety of funky brake systems in an attempt to improve on the wretched cantilevers in the pre-Vee brake era. Interloc Racing Design Rollercams and Westpine Scissorcams were both overcomplicated, underpowered, experiments in engineering and machining that I threw money away on in a vain quest for predictable brakes.

We have it much better these days. Most stuff now seems pretty reliable compared to the purple anodization era!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I built a DJ bike that I thought would be cool, with a parts spec that really spoke to my aesthetic and the local businesses that I liked at the time. The only problem was I am a poor dirt jumper and the bike, while spec'd perfectly for aesthetic sensibilities, rode like a cast iron pig. $1400 lesson learned.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

sandwich said:


> ...but I've also heard from multiple people of their difficulties in trying to deal with him and get him to do what THEY wanted, rather than what HE wanted.


That is a nice summary of our conversation. And it's kind of a relief, because I thought it was just me!

The other thing that bothers me about that shock is that the controls are practically inaccessible with the shock installed. I now suspect that this may have been a deliberate design decision.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Westache said:


> I like platforms and honestly crank along damn good in them. I really think a lot of people who are staunch clipless riders use them as band aids for improper technique; much the same as a lot of full suspension riders use them to avoid using leg straightening and body position on a hard tail.


This. I use and love both, but once I started hitting truly technical descending I found my decade of purely clipless use had left me with several bad habits. I had to really focus on flats for a few months to get to the same natural ease I have with clipless pedals, but it was worth it in the long run.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

My next purchase? 

I want to buy a new bike next season. I have all kinds of justifications. My bike is 10 years old, newer geometry will help me ride better, bigger wheels will aid in getting over rocks and logs - i.e. the usual excuses but am I making a mistake? 

We all need to be honest with ourselves and admit we won't instantly become a better rider just because we have more suspension, bigger wheels, different paint or more gears. 

So my concern is that getting a new bike will be a mistake. 

Alas, life is full of mistakes and darn it, I want that new Tallboy LTc, Pivot 429 or Remedy 29 and any one of them will make me ride better and compensate for getting old.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

NWS said:


> The other thing that bothers me about that shock is that the controls are practically inaccessible with the shock installed. I now suspect that this may have been a deliberate design decision.


I do agree that the screw or wrench-only adjusters are the biggest PITA you could design. Seriously why not a knob instead of a wrench flat or screwdriver slot? They did seem to work quite well though...

At least now that the world of mountain bike suspension is getting demystified, you can get a quality shock from a lot of vendors...back in 1998 that wasn't the case!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Both 29ers that I bought. All the talk and reviews are very convincing but I felt like the wheels take more to get moving and kinda flop around when you need to steer quickly. I wanted to like them but I ended up selling one for a 26er and the other for a 27.5 both of which I feel ride much better.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> I want to buy a new bike next season. I have all kinds of justifications. My bike is 10 years old, newer geometry will help me ride better, bigger wheels will aid in getting over rocks and logs - i.e. the usual excuses but am I making a mistake?
> 
> We all need to be honest with ourselves and admit we won't instantly become a better rider just because we have more suspension, bigger wheels, different paint or more gears.
> 
> So my concern is that getting a new bike will be a mistake.


The purpose of a new bike is not to make you a better rider.

The purpose of a new bike is to have more fun.

Those two things are only very loosely related.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

sandwich said:


> I do agree that the screw or wrench-only adjusters are the biggest PITA you could design. Seriously why not a knob instead of a wrench flat or screwdriver slot? They did seem to work quite well though...


Needing tools is only half of the problem - I'd need to drill a hole straight through the downtube to get a screwdriver to one of the compression adjusters.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

NWS said:


> The purpose of a new bike is not to make you a better rider.
> 
> The purpose of a new bike is to have more fun.
> 
> Those two things are only very loosely related.


The purpose of a new bike is NEW BIKES ZOMG


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, right. That too!


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

big_slacker said:


> Both 29ers that I bought. All the talk and reviews are very convincing but I felt like the wheels take more to get moving and kinda flop around when you need to steer quickly. I wanted to like them but I ended up selling one for a 26er and the other for a 27.5 both of which I feel ride much better.


i'm the opposite. I rode a 650b for a year and thought it was a small improvement over 26. I'd rather go big (29) or go home (26) and save my money. I'm not sure of what the point of 650b is, nowadays, besides selling more bikes. I moved from 26 to 29 to 650b back to 29 and now also 29+, and 29 is where it's at, if you can get a decently designed bike, and they aren't easy to find.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

I bought a Trek once....


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I bought a trek 3700 once....


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Bio Pace


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Squeal Out. Thought it would fix my avid elixirs. It didn't. Nothing did.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Marinovative cheap trick brakes (early v-brake) and tech-lite levers. Really cool at the time, but super sketchy brakes........lol.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

5 piece multi tool... Frickin useless doesn't fit majority of things on bike!?

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm MTB crap products

Shimano XT wheels - blew the free hub and bent the rear wheel within a few weeks, the least durable "All mountain" wheels ever.
Original CODA (Cannondale) disc brakes circa 2001 - they just didn't stop, the V-brakes they replaces worked better
Any Crank Bros pedal - I was at the point where I broke a pair of pedals every month, they would send me a new pair and I'd break them again.


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

Bought my bike last fall,so had about 10-12 pinch flats.
I now own 15 tubes.
I thought it was my fat ass,& side scorching rocks.
Last flat was on flat gravel, i made a sharp turn,pop.
I inspected the tire,no problem,rim,no pro....Wait!
I found a small punch out from one of the spoke holes under the rim strip.
Hardly noticable.
No further trouble.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

^^It could be worse, kid I used to work with kept getting pinch flats, explained (in small words) what was happening--happened again the next day. 

"I put less air in, because then it won't pinch, with less pressure, right?"


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

before i got into biking I bought a hybrid bike....thought it was the best of both worlds (road and mtn) and realized that it was the worst of both worlds hahahaha....few months later it got stolen and i had to feign sadness


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

With the exception of maybe my old 97 Stumpjumper M2 hardtail frame, pretty much every major part I've ever bought for any bike has let me down at one point or another. Even the ridiculous, stupid money XTR parts. If a rear derailleur is only gonna last half a year, why not just buy alivio and just shrug when it grenades instead of being almost sick over a $100+ chunk of twisted crap.


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

tothepeak said:


> Sram brakes, XX and XO specifically
> 
> Kenda Slant Six tires
> Maxxis Ardent tires
> ...


Ha...love Ardents for a back tire. I run them on sandstone, silt, and loose over hard. Different strokes...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Avid BB7 brakes. Jaysus fook, are they horrible. 1st gen Ritchey clipless pedals. Rock Shox Boxxer. Ritchey Z-Max tires. Generic purple ano v-brakes. Ritchey Logic cantis.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

sandwich said:


> the purpose of a new bike is new bikes zomg


qft


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

WTB Nano race 40 x 700c tires. Not because they are bad or anything, just that they won't work with a wide rim so they are useless to me unless I build new wheels. Not building new wheels to run cross tires on my mountain bike.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

My first bike was a size too small 

And 2014 Fox Float CTD BV is def one I'd like to undo, however there's only one way to learn.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

Dropper post. While it does make some scary descents more fun, it's just not needed and cost to much plus another part to maintenance. I find that I lose to much time with my seat down as normally I'm pedaling on some downhill sections and at the end of the decent to get as fast as I can to go up the next hill. My times since getting the dropper have increased. 

Spending lots of money trying to weight weenie my bike. Built a second bike for friends out of my old xcal parts and tuned it the way I like it. Bike weighs 5lbs more then my other bike and just smoked my time on it. Lesson learned here is skill, training, and how well your bike is adjusted to you trumps weight weenieing to death!!!


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> Squeal Out. Thought it would fix my avid elixirs. It didn't. Nothing did.


Take the pads out. IPA wipe till clean, put in oven at 400f for 30-60 min. Sand lightly and ipa wipe again. Ipa wipe the rotors, put pads back in and squeal be gone!!! Done this a bunch of times and it works. Avid Elixers seem to be a lot more sensitive to contamination.

If it still squeals check caliper alignment.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

India Plae Ale?


Ramborage said:


> Take the pads out. IPA wipe till clean, put in oven at 400f for 30-60 min. Sand lightly and ipa wipe again. Ipa wipe the rotors, put pads back in and squeal be gone!!! Done this a bunch of times and it works. Avid Elixers seem to be a lot more sensitive to contamination.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

Gingerdawg said:


> India Plae Ale?


Haha.... Yeah you can drink it to..... No IPA is rubbing alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol!!!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Ramborage said:


> Take the pads out. IPA wipe till clean, put in oven at 400f for 30-60 min. Sand lightly and ipa wipe again. Ipa wipe the rotors, put pads back in and squeal be gone!!! Done this a bunch of times and it works. Avid Elixers seem to be a lot more sensitive to contamination.
> 
> If it still squeals check caliper alignment.


Yeah I did all that. Then I sold the brakes and got shimano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Bought some rim tape to go with my tubeless conversion, only to realize it's "cloth" tape and not good for the conversion. $6.99 wasted, but I'll keep it in my tool drawer for a rainy day.


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

29er....


----------



## JoeLee (Jun 17, 2004)

Way back in the day (early 90s) I was riding at Blue Marsh, PA. On the drive home we came across a bike shop and wandered in. Lo and behold they had a couple pairs of Sidi winter boots on super closeout. I went back on forth on which size to get but eventually settled and bought a pair. Weeks later I pulled them out of the box and - like an idiot - found I had purchased one right boot in each size. DOH! I never did go back to swap them. 

Oh, and Onza clipless pedals **shudder** ... I still have scars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Bought a Bridgestone MB-3 when I had the money for an MB-0 but wanted a suspension fork. Never bought the fork, really liked the MB-3 but really really wish I had the Zip now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

targeezer said:


> Bought my bike last fall,so had about 10-12 pinch flats.
> I now own 15 tubes.
> I thought it was my fat ass,& side scorching rocks.
> Last flat was on flat gravel, i made a sharp turn,pop.
> ...


 Don't feel bad, almost every month I meet a person with a new bike that has frequent flat problems caused by rim imperfections not covered by a cheap rim strip. I always cover the stock rim strip with duct tape and I've not had one person ever replace the duct tape with another rim tape. I've got a pair of 33 year old rims that still have duct tape on them (from 33 years ago). On my last set of wheels I switched to Stan's Rim tape and it seems really good, we'll see if it lasts 33 years.


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

a trek x cal 6... lol


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

2011 Second Hand Scott Genius LT30 for my son.
The Genius twin lock system and proprietary DT equilizer 3 shock are a disaster.
Unreliable, expensive to service and because of the design of the bike being a pull shock design you cant get a replacement, you are stuck with the DT shock
Never ever buy a bike which use proprietary components such as shocks, forks


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

NoahPhillips said:


> 29er....


:lol:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

using tires that are not tubeless-specific on tubeless rims without tubes. I have tried three different tires that I got for free or in a trade with lousy results. it is possible to get a non-tubeless tire to seal up and hold for a while, but a tire that was designed to be used tubeless seals better and is much less likely to get sliced sidewalls. YMMV but I for one am not going to waste time on the headache. stick to tried and true tires that seal up right and stay there.

also, lightweight tires in general. you don't need a boat anchor of a tire, but anything "lite weight" never seems to hold up to real trails.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

specialized bikes


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going to go with Scwhalbe racing ralph tires. Sure they rolled nice but traction was marginal and it was flats-o-rama. I would consider them more of a tube "covering" than an actual tire.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

sandwich said:


> i'm the opposite. I rode a 650b for a year and thought it was a small improvement over 26. I'd rather go big (29) or go home (26) and save my money. I'm not sure of what the point of 650b is, nowadays, besides selling more bikes. I moved from 26 to 29 to 650b back to 29 and now also 29+, and 29 is where it's at, if you can get a decently designed bike, and they aren't easy to find.


Just found this reply and wanted to come back to it. I actually bought 3 different 29ers.

Misfit diSSent
Trek/GF Superfly carbon (G2 geometry)
Kona Raijin

I don't know if all these bikes aren't 'decently designed' but I do know none of them were for me and I won't be buying any more 29ers.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Worst....1998 Cannondale Super V 1000. What a turd. Sucked going up, sucked coming down, sucked looking at it in the garage. Sold it after only 3 months and went back to my 1993/1994 GT Avalanche hardtail for another 4 years.


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

Huh. I just read through the entire thread, and I was a bit surprised about the hate for the Crank Bros. Candy's. I've been riding Candy C's, SL's and Candy 3's for at least ten years (I think they came out 2002'ish?), and have never, ever had a problem (although the cleats tend to wear fairly quickly). Ride 'em hard, show them a little maintenance love once in a while and they've been bombproof until the point where they were worn out.

Maybe I'm just extremely lucky, but I'll take it. I still like them better than anything else I've ridden.

R.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

flybigjet said:


> Huh. I just read through the entire thread, and I was a bit surprised about the hate for the Crank Bros. Candy's. I've been riding Candy C's, SL's and Candy 3's for at least ten years (I think they came out 2002'ish?), and have never, ever had a problem (although the cleats tend to wear fairly quickly). Ride 'em hard, show them a little maintenance love once in a while and they've been bombproof until the point where they were worn out.
> 
> Maybe I'm just extremely lucky, but I'll take it. I still like them better than anything else I've ridden.
> 
> R.


 Peddles are love/hate components. People love what they have and hate everything else. When I got SPDs I loved them, when I started using Eggbeaters I loved them and found shortfalls (perceived) in SPDs. People who love SPD's don't generally like other brands. Just how it goes.


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

785mm bars and bar ends together. NOT a happy combination. Thought I'd need the bar ends due to a fused cervical spine and a shoulder injury. 

Ummm, no. Let's just say that the drawbacks outweigh the benefits. 

So, they're coming off. And the pipe cutter's going to be used on the bars. 725 was a bit narrow (setup with X0 Grip Shifts), but 785 is too wide. There's a happy medium in there somewhere I'm sure.

R.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

a $7 set of bike lights from ross.........both lights fell apart in about a week


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Schwalbe Rock Razor 650b 2.35 tire ^^ don't get me wrong, I love the tire - when trails are rocky etc. but trails in my neck of the woods tend to be rooty/damp/muddy the majority of the year... RR will only get used at the height of summer...


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Bought a giant xtc, didnt last long and bought a mach 6. Xtc is collecting dust ever since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2nd hand Giant XTC 19" carbon frame.

Beautiful but too small!


----------



## Krudler (Sep 21, 2014)

When I was young and foolish I bought an Infinity (supermarket brand) full suspension bike. I 'm a big guy so within 5 rides: snapped chain, mangled rear derailleur, warped both wheels, on top of it weighing 40lbs, flexing like a rubber band and bouncing around like a pogo stick.

I gifted it to my 11yr old nephew because they wouldn't warranty it.

*edit. and not MTB related but from my 80's BMX days, hutch bear traps. My shins shuddered just looking at this image.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

2001 Trek STP 300. limpest bike i have ever ridden..


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

BMC FS said:


> No sweat. I expected to take some heat for that comment. I know how much love there is out there for Brooks.


I bought the B17, and had the same issue. Unbearable on the taint no matter the angle. Same with the Aliante for the road. Luckily I am a slow learner, I got the Team Pro and it is hands down, the most comfortable saddle for me.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Clyde250 said:


> I bought the B17, and had the same issue. Unbearable on the taint no matter the angle. Same with the Aliante for the road. Luckily I am a slow learner, I got the Team Pro and it is hands down, the most comfortable saddle for me.


Loved my road Aliante so much, I got a dirt one for the MTB too.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

lemon lime gu brew, i took this flavor because it was the only one left in my shop. its so disgusting it tastes like bleech.i dont know how im gonna finish it.


----------



## 1fstwarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

i've only been riding since march so here goes
bought a used trek 850 xc and didn't check the seat post. got it home and it was seized in the frame, ended up cannibilizing parts off of it for a gary fisher i bought cheap.
buying cheap tire levers and tubes
bought the wrong front disk brake bracket wanted a front and bought a rear.
bought the wrong bb for the crankset i bought.
time will tell but a set of hayes 9 carbon brakes, should have gotten the prime expert..


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

SPD pedals and shoe's, they just aren't for me. The only benefit is being able to pull up hard when climbing. I can pull upwards climbing with flat's so its not a huge benefit. Everything else feel's geeked though, hopping stuff it promotes poor technic, no ability to shift foot placement, dabbing a foot makes you almost have to unclip in anticipation of it. Heaven forbid you want to toss a 1 footed flatty on some flow trail's, that's asking for trouble.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Bike with negative standover clearance.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

andytiedye said:


> Bike with negative standover clearance.


That almost describes my 21" Stumpy hard tail...


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Spent all of my money on a bike with wrong frame size (2" too big), meaning almost no clearance between the top tube and my crotch and having to get a 50mm stem.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Avid Juicy 7s. No need to elaborate.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Scwhalbe Rocket Ron. Great performance but only lasted 1/2 a ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Krudler said:


> When I was young and foolish I bought an Infinity (supermarket brand) full suspension bike. I 'm a big guy so within 5 rides: snapped chain, mangled rear derailleur, warped both wheels, on top of it weighing 40lbs, flexing like a rubber band and bouncing around like a pogo stick.
> 
> I gifted it to my 11yr old nephew because they wouldn't warranty it.
> 
> ...


*OUCH!* Are you sure that's not some mid evil torture device. Or a Grizzly Bear leg trap. :yikes:


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *OUCH!* Are you sure that's not some mid evil torture device. Or a Grizzly Bear leg trap. :yikes:


These were THE sh!t back in the day! I still have scars on my shins from these, and I was wearing leathers.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Fairbanks007 said:


> These were THE sh!t back in the day! I still have scars on my shins from these, and I was wearing leathers.


Ha! Get off my lawn, I still run Oddyssy Triple Traps on one of my rigs. About the same amount of toothiness, the guys at the bike shop always complain and show me the fresh blood when they take it out for the post repair test ride!


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

130mm stem because I thought the longer reach would be better for my height. Expensive numerous baggy shorts which were hotter then heck and constantly caught on the seat and rubbed on my knees. Buying an old used bike for "cheap" that almost fit and then spending more than a good bike would cost in the right size on cheap "upgrades" from ebay and the clearance bin.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

After 20+ years of flawless performance from Shimano systems, I purchased SRAM brakes and BB/Cranks. Both have had nothing but problems in the first 300 miles. 

Never again, SRAM. Shimano for me from now on.

Why would I even considering changing brands after so many years and so many miles of flawless performance with, admittedly, woefully inadequate maintenance on my part? Because I'm stupid. Well done, SRAM, you got me once. Never again.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I paid $2000 for a Pro Flex 856, with the elastomer suspension that barely moved and fork full of pivots that needed regular disassembly and greasing.


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Crank Bros. Eggbeaters - after years of using different spd pedals I decided to give Eggbeaters a try. While they might be great in most enviroments, they absolutely don't work in southern read clay. The cleats clogged immediately forcing you to stop, dismount, find a stick, dig the clay out. Not a problem after returning to spd.

Easton CT2 handlebar - I paid a fortune for this bar. I rode it problem free for a year or so then decided it was time for new grips. When I took the old grips off and loosened the brake levers and shifter to put the new grips on I noticed the deep gouges where the levers had been. When I removed the stem faceplate there were deep gouges there too. The thing had to be close to a scary failure.

New inner tubes - I still use tubes. So recently I bought a bunch to replace old tubes. Most of the new tubes leak down overnight. If you're lucky they might hold the right pressure for a ride or two but most leak down to unrideable pressures in a matter of hours.

Semi slick tires - I bought a set of Bontragers when they were all the rage. In the summer my local trails are dry and fast so semi slicks seemed like they would work. Not at all, my local trails have quite a bit of sand. Semi slicks and sand are a terrible combination. Without the rolling resistance of knobbies I'd fly down the straight sections of trail then have the tires wash out in the corners with just a sprinkling of sand. They lasted one ride.

Sram PC 90 chain - I swore by Sachs chains. They were great, lasted for years, never failed. So when I needed a new chain I looked for a Sachs. I bought a Sram chain after finding out they'd purchased Sachs. With less than 90 miles on the new chain it snapped on a climb.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

OldTiGuy said:


> Crank Bros. Eggbeaters - after years of using different spd pedals I decided to give Eggbeaters a try. While they might be great in most enviroments, they absolutely don't work in southern read clay. The cleats clogged immediately forcing you to stop, dismount, find a stick, dig the clay out. Not a problem after returning to spd


I also tried eggbeaters and thought they sucked mightily. No spring adjustment and really difficult to get out of in a low speed tech riding situation.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

OldTiGuy said:


> Crank Bros. Eggbeaters - after years of using different spd pedals I decided to give Eggbeaters a try. While they might be great in most enviroments, they absolutely don't work in southern read clay. The cleats clogged immediately forcing you to stop, dismount, find a stick, dig the clay out. Not a problem after returning to spd.


I went to Eggbeaters and Candies because my SPD's kept getting clogged.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

buying a coil sprung fox float fork for my superlight. can't remember the model name but it was a very plush dirt jumper fork ill matched to the stiff air shock in the back. that thing turned my santa cruz climb like a loaded dualie tractor trailer over the donner pass...

my 1990-something GT karakoram frame. it was WAY TOO SMALL--you can see how big i look on it. then, i made questionable setup decisions that made descending on this bike a questionable experience.

those are the two most glaring i can think of right now. i'm sure i've made more.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Expensive tires for my cheap hybrid.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Needed a hitch mount rack for a road trip. Picked up a 3 bike Swagger rack from craigslist last minute. It had the mounting system where you screw a plate down onto the bikes top tube. The rubber padding seemed a bit weathered but all there. Low and behold get to the trail head found the rubber padding had split allowing the plate to put nasty gouges in the top tubes of all 3 bikes! Uggh lesson learned!:madman:


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh and white grips. Didn't stay white very long.


----------



## Cairns (Apr 6, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> I went to Eggbeaters and Candies because my SPD's kept getting clogged.


Came from both SPD & time and now egg beaters. Love'em!!! No issues and love the float they have and very easy to come out of when needed.

Worse purchase is buying an helmet or mtb shoes online.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Brooks B-15 Ti Swallow saddle

Egg beaters (first generation). On a steep descent I hit a rock with the underside of the pedal, foot released, pedal rolled under foot and I nutted myself so faulking bad it took 10 minutes just to stand up. Egg beaters pulled off the bike that night. Oh yeah, that was on my first ride with them.

Mavic open pro rims

Avid Juicy Ultimate brakes.................total shyte.

There's more but I'm getting depressed. Hahaha


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Upgrading from 3x10 to 2x10. Only lasted one ride before I went 1x10.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't remember anything in particular, but it probably had something to do with going cheap and then having to deal with it's crappyness and then replacing it with what I should have gotten in the first place.

Going cheap usually ends in heartache, not to say everyone should go for top-of-the-line, but bottom of the barrel will always be bottom of the barrel.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

No doubt Avid Elixer 1 brakes. They were loud, always needed service and stopped terrible.


----------



## algs911 (Aug 5, 2014)

Was on a MTB race team back in the early 1990s. We got sponsored by Softride Suspension Stems. I think my shoulders still have yet to recover. It was amazing how much the bars rocked in the stem even when new.

Retired my old but still fine original SPDs (which I still have and they still work!) and went with some new tech, Onza Clipless Pedals (I still have these as well). These were the ones with the elastomer "springs" under the retention plates. The elastomers came in different colors for different retention adjustments. Those things were the absolute worst piles of crap to ever be bolted to the end of a crank arm.

Early carbon road bars, I cannot remember the brand. I broke them at the Cat's Hill Crit while pulling up on them going UP THE HILL! SNAP! Thank God it wasn't on the downhill portion of this crit. YIKES! I was parked about 1/2 block away and just loaded up my bike (bar dangling by the cables) and drove away counting my lucky stars.

Cool thread. I'm enjoying all the reads.

Al


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

algs911 said:


> Was on a MTB race team back in the early 1990s. We got sponsored by Softride Suspension Stems. I think my shoulders still have yet to recover. It was amazing how much the bars rocked in the stem even when new.
> 
> Retired my old but still fine original SPDs (which I still have and they still work!) and went with some new tech, Onza Clipless Pedals (I still have these as well). These were the ones with the elastomer "springs" under the retention plates. The elastomers came in different colors for different retention adjustments. Those things were the absolute worst piles of crap to ever be bolted to the end of a crank arm.
> 
> ...


ONZA PEDALS!!!! hooray for components that become completely useless in mud!!!

(but it never rains in california enough to make mud any more)


----------



## algs911 (Aug 5, 2014)

shekky said:


> ONZA PEDALS!!!! hooray for components that become completely useless in mud!!!
> 
> (but it never rains in california enough to make mud any more)


Well, maybe I should resurrect the pedals then! Ha ha.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dropping more than I care to admit to get my old GT LTS-DH race bike working again, just to hang in my garage....under a sheet.....all for the sake of nostalgia


----------



## Cairns (Apr 6, 2015)

manbat said:


> i can think of loads but for me i really think its got to be getting right into all the weight weenie give me your money bull, yeah i can see the point in dropping some weight (within reason) from wheels and tyres but dropping a few grams from frames, forks, seat post etc etc is just nonsense...unless of course your competing in the tour de france
> 
> by the way my weight weenie bike creaks like a mofo


... but it is fun when you have nice disposable income to do so.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

shekky said:


> ONZA PEDALS!!!! hooray for components that become completely useless in mud!!!
> 
> (but it never rains in california enough to make mud any more)


Hilarious, I came here to vent about the Onza pedals I bought back in the 90's. Glad to hear I was not the only one who regretted buying those death traps.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Darth Pinche said:


> Hilarious, I came here to vent about the Onza pedals I bought back in the 90's. Glad to hear I was not the only one who regretted buying those death traps.


My first clipless pedals!

Black elastomers if you never ever wanted to be able to get out of them

Blue elastomers if you never ever wanted to be able to get out of them

and then white elastomer if you never ever wanted to be able to get out of them

Love having options!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> My first clipless pedals!
> 
> Black elastomers if you never ever wanted to be able to get out of them
> 
> ...


the thing is, was that their bar ends and tires were pretty good. i ran onza bar ends for years.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> the thing is, was that their bar ends and tires were pretty good. i ran onza bar ends for years.


I also ran an Onza Buzzsaw 22t inner chainring.

Onza was headquartered in Santa Monica, CA and I drove right past their warehouse on the way home from work. I stopped in a few times to have them look at my pedals (didn't help) but I always walked out with tons of stickers. I still have about 30 Onza Porcupine stickers in a shoebox. Classics?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> I also ran an Onza Buzzsaw 22t inner chainring.
> 
> Onza was headquartered in Santa Monica, CA and I drove right past their warehouse on the way home from work. I stopped in a few times to have them look at my pedals (didn't help) but I always walked out with tons of stickers. I still have about 30 Onza Porcupine stickers in a shoebox. Classics?


classics...


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

Irc kujo tires


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Pretty much all my low budget and money is no object purchases. Knee pads, tires, drivetrain, wheels, stems, handlebars, helmets, apparel, you name it... Sticking to mainstream price points, though that includes second-hand high end parts dropping down to these price points.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Irc Mythos and other tires that I did not enjoy riding. I've cut and patched many tires, but some didn't even last one ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Rod said:


> Irc Mythos and other tires that I did not enjoy riding. I've cut and patched many tires, but some didn't even last one ride.


IRC Mythos tires...I had forgotten about my experience with those. I have never had more flats than I did with those tires. Also the only tires I started ripping knobs off of before they were worn. And back then I didn't ride anything rocky. Just hardpack clay with some roots. Terrible tires.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Harold said:


> IRC Mythos tires...I had forgotten about my experience with those. I have never had more flats than I did with those tires. Also the only tires I started ripping knobs off of before they were worn. And back then I didn't ride anything rocky. Just hardpack clay with some roots. Terrible tires.


I was a newb when I bought these and I installed them before my first race. It was on hardpack and I would drift across the entire corner. The tire could not find traction. It was a predictable drift. Luckily I held it together and finished without a crash, but I just didn't trust the tires. I still have them and they look brand new.

Renegades super light and fragile tires. I knew it was a matter of time before I cut it.

Specialized Fast Trak - cut it and hated the grip on the old version. I patched it 2-3 times over a winter.

I've also purchased a seat that was awful. Live and learn.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

oh yeah...whatever the green sidewall GEAX tires were in the late nineties/early 00's. i can't remember what they were called but they...were...AWFUL!

all i can remember is that the treads were shaped like paddles and were useless even on hard packed fire roads.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I had some Tioga Psycho tires that looked great but had zero grip. And the knobs would just rip out of the casing! The only time I've ever seen that. I ran the IRC Mythos too, but they were much better than the Psychos!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 2000s Manitou fork, 2013 avid disc brakes, and anything with the letters XTR on them.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

RIVER29 said:


> Early 2000s Manitou fork, 2013 avid disc brakes, and anything with the letters XTR on them.


$200 XTR cassette vs $50 XT cassette is a hard sell but XTR shifters feel noticeably better and are BARELY more expensive... I usually do XT chain/cassette/crank, XTR derailleur/shifter/brakes. I don't NEED the derailleur/brakes to be XTR but it's nice and certainly easier to sell your bike when that time comes around.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Early 2000s Manitou fork


I had a fork of theirs in that era, kept blowing the seals out the top. I think it had 4 rides before they refunded my money.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nothing xtr would count as a mistake on any bikes in my house.

I also prefer high end shifters. Currently I have xx shifter and x9 rear derailleur. Also good. XTR brakes have been great on my bike. My wife has full XTR drivetrain and brakes. Expensive, but it works.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Harold said:


> Nothing xtr would count as a mistake on any bikes in my house.
> 
> I also prefer high end shifters. Currently I have xx shifter and x9 rear derailleur. Also good. XTR brakes have been great on my bike. My wife has full XTR drivetrain and brakes. Expensive, but it works.


It's not that I don't think XTR works well, it's that I'm not a pro racer with unlimited funds. I do ride hard and I break stuff. XT and SLX seem to be a little heavier but also a little more robust.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Kettle carbon rotors. Enough said.


----------



## Chris_T (Feb 21, 2005)

My first 29'er was a Jamis Exile with track ends and derailleur adaptor. Great riding bike overall, and it was a cheap way to get a parts kit that I moved to the next bike.

I ran it geared and had an ongoing battle with rear wheel alignment until I finally said screw it and got a great deal on a Niner EMD frame with a real geared dropout. I broke even on selling the Exile frame and buying the EMD!


----------



## Baldy88 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Crankbrothers pedals*

Thought that Crankbrothers pedals were awesome because of easy in and out when learning to ride off road. After the first new pair failed in 3 months I continued to rebuild and buy new Eggbeaters and then rebuild, rebuild, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, rebuild, buy the "newer" model, rebuild, get stranded, and that continued for several years until they denied warranty on a pair of Candy pedals with 125 miles on them. :madman:

Shimano XT pedals. No rebuilds. No stranded rides. No worries for years since.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Bought an awesome 26" bike half a year before 650b became the norm. Now many better tires and wheels are not made. And the bike is too good to replace.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

V


Baldy88 said:


> Thought that Crankbrothers pedals were awesome because of easy in and out when learning to ride off road. After the first new pair failed in 3 months I continued to rebuild and buy new Eggbeaters and then rebuild, rebuild, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, rebuild, buy the "newer" model, rebuild, get stranded, and that continued for several years until they denied warranty on a pair of Candy pedals with 125 miles on them. :madman:
> 
> Shimano XT pedals. No rebuilds. No stranded rides. No worries for years since.


I bought TIME ATAC aluminum pedals in 2000'. Rode them until 2008' without issue. Pulled them off and put them in the garage for back up pedals. Bought TIME ATAC Titan XS carbon titanium pedals. Have used them since 2008' and still haven't pulled them off for any maintenance or repair.

I'm guessing that when the world ends the only thing left behind will be cockroaches and TIME ATAC pedals. :yikes:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Baldy88 said:


> Thought that Crankbrothers pedals were awesome because of easy in and out when learning to ride off road. After the first new pair failed in 3 months I continued to rebuild and buy new Eggbeaters and then rebuild, rebuild, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, get stranded, rebuild, rebuild, buy the "newer" model, rebuild, get stranded, and that continued for several years until they denied warranty on a pair of Candy pedals with 125 miles on them. :madman:
> 
> Shimano XT pedals. No rebuilds. No stranded rides. No worries for years since.


Yeah, but now you are missing out on all that awesome Crank Bros customer service.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

One regret: 

1) Not keeping my original mountain bike - Diamond Back Ascent EX.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Axe said:


> Bought an awesome 26" bike half a year before 650b became the norm. Now many better tires and wheels are not made. And the bike is too good to replace.


Funny I converted my bike to 650b and regret it. The difference is minimal and the tire selection blows.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> Funny I converted my bike to 650b and regret it. The difference is minimal and the tire selection blows.


I know the difference is minimal. But I would have rather had the new standard one. All new tires and rims come in 27.5 now.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a lot more tires available still in 26" than 27.5 and cheaper. I just feel it was a waste of money to upgrade when its hardly a upgrade at all. Then again I have also have a 29'er so the rollover advantage of the 27.5 is laughable at best.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Michelin Wild Race'R TS 2.25 tire on Stans no-tubes rims... Next to impossible to get on o_0


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Tires... I buy too many of them... Most of them barely ridden... I like trying different ones... Plus I'm thinking I need to hoard 26" tires before they go they way of the Dodo... I have a problem... Lol


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

I bought a used trek fuel full suspension bicycle locally. I was assured by the seller, bike is good condition and "everything works". Well...I had a headset that loosened frequently and tightening it just caused the steering to get hard to turn. 

I bought a used Ibis Mojo from the internet, assured everything works. Well, fox rear shock is leaking larger amount of oil, noisy ticking drivetrain caused by sand in the rear wheel pawls. scratched rear shock, scratched front shock stanchion. 

This time around, I'm just buying new.Doesn't pay to be a cheapskate anymore.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

Well buying used on the internet is dicey. I always factor in costs for new parts, like the worn headset you mentioned, into the price negotiation when buying used.


----------



## bbpathfinder (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheap mistakes- discount bladder for my camelbak.1st ride- What is dripping on my butt?

Expensive-Living X mail order bike. Magazines loved it,beautiful in pics, light weight. Handling so sketchy felt like I would crash in the parking lot. 1st minor fall- dented top tube. Thankfully stolen when only 6 mo old. Replaced with late 90s Stumpy M2.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

bbpathfinder said:


> Cheap mistakes- discount bladder for my camelbak.1st ride- What is dripping on my butt?


Ha, I've had that one too. Although not so bad for a hot day until you need a drink.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My main MTB purchasing mistake was not buying a mountain bike 'til I was 41yrs old.

If I had to start over, I would spend more at the outset for higher end components.
Three years ago, I bought a 2012 Trek Cobia that I've ended up replacing the shifters and derailleurs on, and recently bought a Reba RL fork for. Not counting other upgrades, that basically gave me the X-Caliber that I could have had all along for 1/3 the difference in cost of buying better components after the fact.
'Course at the time, even the Cobia was way over my initial budget, since I had no idea mountain bikes cost so much. I went in thinking $600 would get me a really nice one!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

I bought a dropper post via ebay not being able to find out much info on what size is needed my for height and bike, I unfortunately purchased a 125mm dropper when I should have got a 100mm.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Made no buying mistakes, due to MTBR being so detailed about every bike component ever made. Woot...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hanebrink, AKA: Hanebroke fork. Worst purchase in my entire life!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I tried clipless pedals a decade ago and never quite got the hang of them. Gave it a second shot a few months ago since I know there have been design improvements but after a few near misses--and a fall on the asphalt after a ride when my front tire hit some sand--I am back to flats and five tens for good.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

My trips to my LBS recently left me questioning my own intelligence:

Trip 1:Bought new brakes. 
Trip 2: Forgot to get adaptor for the front. 
Trip 3: Bought wrong front adapter
Trip 4: Need adaptor for the rear as well


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Wrong size norco range entry spec

Spent a year upgrading shitty components and fortunatelly sold it out

Yep, that was my firts full susp, yep i visited 4 time bike parks for weeks;

However worst bike experience, all compopents were junk; upgrading cost me same price as a new bike + wrong size blocks my progress on techical stuff;

Shitty bike consultant;
Also it it better to buy top spec from the beginind to spent more time riding rather than waiting for upgrate


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

My biggest mistake was thinking I knew enough about bikes to make all my decisions by researching online. After going through 4 bikes in less than a year I started visiting local bike shops. Most of them were very honest and let me ride different models. I finally decided on one and never looked back. My LBS even let me swap parts and try them without paying. I just brought him the money after making a decision. Great shop.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO SS... fast, but so unreliable. Oddly enough, I got about 1/2 through its tread on the rear of my ROS9 (singlespeed) on the latest, but they didn't last very long on my Air 9 RDO or FS bikes (SB95 and Superfly 100/FS).


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hutchinson Python 29er tires... These were the worst tires I've ever ridden. A complete pain to mount. Fast while completely upright going straight is the only thing they do, oh and they were tubeless. At the time these were one of the only widely available tubeless 29er tires. This was also when 29ers were mostly XC race bikes. 

Salsa Mamasita. XC race type 29er with terrible (IMO) geometry with an 80mm fork. I almost hated 29ers forever between this bike and the tire above together. Steep head angle, and super long stays with no clearance for big tires on wide rims. I was way ahead of the curve on wide rims and tubeless tires. I hindsight, I might have liked it more if I would have tried 100mm or even 120mm travel up front.

XC racer stuff in general. I like bibs but 56-60cm bars, 110mm+ long stems, ultra light foam grips that slide off while riding and kill your hands, super light/low knob tires/thin tires, bar ends, and tiny pedals clipless pedals. I still ride SPDs but trail pedals with more pedal.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

In general, not recognizing mfg defects and just trying to use the product thinking it's just me and not the product, fooling myself that since there's so many other good reviews, it can't be the product being bad...


----------



## TheGreatSkott (May 15, 2015)

A mistake but I honestly don't really regret it much at all. 2003 Klein Palomino size M, purchased last year. I need a large or bigger frame (at least the seat tube angle helps me).

Came with avid elixir R brakes (previous owner "up" graded from the V brakes- the rims still have a slightly worn brake surface). They were okay before the front one "needed a re-bleed" (quoting my coworker with hydro brake experience. fyi I'm a mechanic but where I work there's been exactly 1 person requesting a re bleed in the past 5 years-I wasn't experienced with them). I spent $50 something+ on a universal bleed kit and needed to buy fluid separately. I re-bled the front brake probably like 5 times and nothing would work. I had both a co worker (with hydro experience) and the mechanic that trained him both say that it was a bleed problem, I should do it again. Gave up and upgraded to SLX. Turned out that a seal broke in the lever and that I wasted 3 days and $80 at that point trying to fix ultimately pretty crap brakes. Oh well I did a failure analysis of the lever for an engineering course and replaced the seal in the process of doing that. I still prefer the SLX.

Leaky rear shock. At least it gets temporarily fixed by taking it apart and re greasing it (gotten pretty quick at this now). Proprietary shock also means there's basically no availability for what I need-a new seal and wiper. Also too cheap for that pretty much anyways.

Almost considering going 1x just because of how **** the front shifting is. Leaky shock makes shifting even worse (I know this sounds dumb but it's definitely true).

Honestly though, you'd be hard pressed to do better than my palomino for what I paid for it. Just wish the original owner got the lower link upgrade because these bushings are ****.

I'm treating myself to a new bike that actually fits when I graduate. Klein will hold out until then. For the $375 I paid for it it's actually a pretty great bike (and it will fit my GF once I get a new one).

Ultimately I'm just too cheap.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hanebrink, AKA: Hanebroke fork. Worst purchase in my entire life!


Hanebrink, good to absorb exactly one bump.

On a similar note I had a Rockshox Judy way back. It was actually better when I got annoyed and ripped the 'compression' part of the 'damper' out and threw it away. Rebound + oil + stiction made a very comfortable fork in the end.


----------



## Ol' Grey Pug (Jan 18, 2010)

And bad mistakes, I've made a few. Some that come to mind: Spandex shorts:nono: Girvin Flexstem just kept breaking them (on warranty) and a joke when compared to 'real' suspension. Nukeproof rear hubs ( the OG ones ); got 3 warrantied for the center separating from the flanges but tired of building wheels. I produced a lot more torque in those days!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

First and last Weight Weanie project 1990. Some people just weren't meant to ride the lightest stuff available.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bright colored yellow (fluro) vest! WTF was I thinking!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

I bought a Saint Crankset about two/three years ago with a spindle for a DH bike not really knowing about bottom bracket differences. The guy sold it to me saying, "are you sure?" Anyway, I walked in the next day and he had one on the counter for me ready to go.

No words spoken this time.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cane Creek Thudbuster. 

Although it really did a great job taking the hits out of my hardtail, I felt that it made me a lazy rider. I never wanted to get off of my seat. I sold it after a year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> IRC Mythos tires...I had forgotten about my experience with those. I have never had more flats than I did with those tires. Also the only tires I started ripping knobs off of before they were worn. And back then I didn't ride anything rocky. Just hardpack clay with some roots. Terrible tires.





Rod said:


> I was a newb when I bought these and I installed them before my first race. It was on hardpack and I would drift across the entire corner. The tire could not find traction. It was a predictable drift. Luckily I held it together and finished without a crash, but I just didn't trust the tires. I still have them and they look brand new.
> 
> Renegades super light and fragile tires. I knew it was a matter of time before I cut it.
> 
> ...


I fell for the Kenda Nevegals hype when they first came out. Not quite a predictable drift. More like a nice hook up then suddenly a quick front tire wash out. Going into corners It was a challenge at times riding that fine edge between life and death.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I fell for the Kenda Nevegals hype when they first came out. Not quite a predictable drift. More like a nice hook up then suddenly a quick front tire wash out. Going into corners It was a challenge at times riding that fine edge between life and death.


I had the same experience with a blue groove which left me on the ground

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I bought a 2018 Giant Fathom 29er. I test rode it a little bit and felt it would be a good XC addition to my garage. Yeah...the second I started riding it much harder, I began to hate every little thing about it. I cut my losses and ended up selling it by the end of summer and moved on to something else.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This was over ten years ago. I sent a Fox DHX to everyone's favorite shock tuner. At the time their website said their lead time was nine days. I wasn't leaving for the Downiville DH for another two and a half weeks. Along the way I was going to hit up Mammoth, Northstar and ride around Lake Tahoe. I send in the shock and also cover return shipping with my Fed Ex account. I was excited as I own my own business and hadn't had a vacation in years.

At the end of two weeks the shock isn't here. No one is answering the phone or returning emails. I pack the car anyway and nervously wait. Time passes and it's clear my vacation is shot. The shock shows up and it feels like ****. Worse than the stock DHX. I think they sent me a shock tuned for someone else. The race is the next day and we make the nine hour drive and get there just in time to drive up to the start and pre ride the course, finishing in the dark.

We leave town, and I **** you not, the second we're in cell range, the phone rings. It's them and they want CC info. The GF answers and lays into them. They offer to cover return shipping and GF screams that we sent our own FE label. That's my worse mountain bike experience in over 30 years of riding. To be completely open and honest, I didn't pay them and told them they actually owed me for hundreds in lost non refundable deposits and cancellation fees.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Rogue426 said:


> Not sure if this is going to qualify here. I bought a pair of Bontrager baggie shorts today that when I got home I noticed they were Women Specific Designed.I'm going to wear them anyways cause they fit so well.


alright you need to post a pic of that LMAO... does it give you manel toe?


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Nick_M said:


> Wrong size norco range entry spec
> 
> Spent a year upgrading shitty components and fortunatelly sold it out
> 
> ...


were you drinking when you wrote this? or is it a different language with English mixed in


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rogue426 said:


> Not sure if this is going to qualify here. I bought a pair of Bontrager baggie shorts today that when I got home I noticed they were Women Specific Designed.I'm going to wear them anyways cause they fit so well.


hahaha l did that with a pair of Vaude shorts, still my favorites, fit awesome, l just cant get used them buttoning up the wrong way,


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wanted to get into clips but also didn't want to spend much money in case I didn't like them. Ended up getting a "combo deal" from Price Point on their Sette brand shoes and some Crankbrother pedals. Those shoes felt like knives digging into my feet anytime I put them on. I could not believe how badly they fit even though they were my size. Ended up just tossing them in the garage and buying some Shimano shoes in the same size AFTER trying them on. Wore those shoes for years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vader said:


> We leave town, and I **** you not, the second we're in cell range, the phone rings. It's them and they want CC info. The GF answers and lays into them. They offer to cover return shipping and GF screams that we sent our own FE label. That's my worse mountain bike experience in over 30 years of riding. To be completely open and honest, I didn't pay them and told them they actually owed me for hundreds in lost non refundable deposits and cancellation fees.


I had a long term live in relationship with a girl like that. Smart as a whip with a genius IQ. No person or company could get one past her and she stood her ground against all. Even higher ups in government positions. I miss that girl, in situations like this she'd grab the phone out my hands and took care of business. Always coming out the other end the winner.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

1. Carbon fiber seat post. Waste of money. 120lb rider and the post failed after 4 mos. Spoke with the (bike frame) manufacturer, he advised me to never use a carbon post in his frames ever again. 

2. Baggy DH Jerseys. They have no pockets. I need pockets for crap like keys, phones, tools and money. 

3. Tubeless rear tires. I'm a clyde. I ride a lot. Tubeless rear tires last about 3 rides before they get a sidewall tear or other hole which cannot be patched. I've tried tire pressures from 18-60psi. No luck. I've used Specialized (Fasttracks), Maxxis Ardent Races, Minion DH's, none of them hold up. Just a technology that is inappropriate to this fat guy.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Wait a minute, in #1 you're 120 lbs yet in #3 you're a Clyde??


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

bingemtbr said:


> 1. Carbon fiber seat post. Waste of money. 120lb rider and the post failed after 4 mos. Spoke with the (bike frame) manufacturer, he advised me to never use a carbon post in his frames ever again.
> 
> 2. Baggy DH Jerseys. They have no pockets. I need pockets for crap like keys, phones, tools and money.
> 
> 3. Tubeless rear tires. I'm a clyde. I ride a lot. Tubeless rear tires last about 3 rides before they get a sidewall tear or other hole which cannot be patched. I've tried tire pressures from 18-60psi. No luck. I've used Specialized (Fasttracks), Maxxis Ardent Races, Minion DH's, none of them hold up. Just a technology that is inappropriate to this fat guy.


I've never seen a 120lb clyde. Being a 235 clyde that runs tubeless rear tires and gets less flats than before I have a hard time believing you. Don't get me wrong I've killed tires but I live in the NE where its rocky and lots of thorns and debris. Most of the time I swap rear tires cause they are worn out. PS I ride tubeless at the bike park as well without issues.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> I've never seen a 120lb clyde. Being a 235 clyde that runs tubeless rear tires and gets less flats than before I have a hard time believing you. Don't get me wrong I've killed tires but I live in the NE where its rocky and lots of thorns and debris. Most of the time I swap rear tires cause they are worn out. PS I ride tubeless at the bike park as well without issues.


Guys, the seatpost was my WIFE'S bike. A Ventana El Salts. Sherwood scolded me for using carbon fiber.

I haven't weighed 120lbs since preschool. I'm 265lbs now. Haven't been below 200lb since 5th grade and have weighed as much as 340lbs.

Edited to add: I ride in the StL area. Lots of limestone and rocks in western riding areas. I just haven't gotten tubeless to work for me. Don't get me wrong, when they are inflated and hold air, I love them. But they're just not durable. On the flip side, there are guys who are 150lbs riding in Bentonville and having the same issues.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Trek Rig SS. Should have heeded all the posts on rear wheel movement. Worst bike owned. 

Positive was it got me into SS and setup my Yell, that replaced the Rig Position, as SS for a year+. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I've done this repeatedly for various reasons, with all kinds of bikes: bought a bike too large and then tried for years to make it work.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

bingemtbr said:


> Guys, the seatpost was my WIFE'S bike. A Ventana El Salts. Sherwood scolded me for using carbon fiber.
> 
> I haven't weighed 120lbs since preschool. I'm 265lbs now. Haven't been below 200lb since 5th grade and have weighed as much as 340lbs.
> 
> Edited to add: I ride in the StL area. Lots of limestone and rocks in western riding areas. I just haven't gotten tubeless to work for me. Don't get me wrong, when they are inflated and hold air, I love them. But they're just not durable. On the flip side, there are guys who are 150lbs riding in Bentonville and having the same issues.


Makes more sense.

Your running a light weight tire aren't you? Guys around here run thicker casing endure tires due to the rock. Super gravity, Double down, SE whatever you get what I'm saying. Cost you a bit in weight but they hold up to most of the abusive riders. Yeah they are around 1000g a pop but they hold up. Local trails here are scattered with course granite, quartz ,shale and large chunks of coal and roots all over.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> Makes more sense.
> 
> Your running a light weight tire aren't you? Guys around here run thicker casing endure tires due to the rock. Super gravity, Double down, SE whatever you get what I'm saying. Cost you a bit in weight but they hold up to most of the abusive riders. Yeah they are around 1000g a pop but they hold up. Local trails here are scattered with course granite, quartz ,shale and large chunks of coal and roots all over.


Nope. The Maxxis Minions weigh in between 900-1000+ grams. Got them explicitly for riding rocks and preventing sidewalls. They lasted less than 10 rides as tubeless.

My wife (120lbs) has the exact same issue with all of her tires. She's currently riding a tube within a tubeless Ardent. I do not believe this is a rider weight issue. I believe its the terrain destroying sidewall fails.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

bingemtbr said:


> Nope. The Maxxis Minions weigh in between 900-1000+ grams. Got them explicitly for riding rocks and preventing sidewalls. They lasted less than 10 rides as tubeless.
> 
> My wife (120lbs) has the exact same issue with all of her tires. She's currently riding a tube within a tubeless Ardent. I do not believe this is a rider weight issue. I believe its the terrain destroying sidewall fails.


What casing are you guys running?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

bingemtbr said:


> Nope. The Maxxis Minions weigh in between 900-1000+ grams. Got them explicitly for riding rocks and preventing sidewalls. They lasted less than 10 rides as tubeless.
> 
> My wife (120lbs) has the exact same issue with all of her tires. She's currently riding a tube within a tubeless Ardent. I do not believe this is a rider weight issue. I believe its the terrain destroying sidewall fails.


What is it that makes tubed tires more resistant to sidewall tears than running tubeless?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

dirtrider76 said:


> What casing are you guys running?


This is the real question. I've ripped a non snakeskin rocket ron riding gravel. Snakeskin version lasts until the tire wears out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

IPunchCholla said:


> What is it that makes tubed tires more resistant to sidewall tears than running tubeless?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They aren't. Tubed tires sidewalls still get sliced they just don't lose air immediately. I've tried all the latest "hardcore" side walls (i.e. Exo grids, etc.). I am really surprised this is news to anyone. Maybe its the terrain? Maybe its the amount of miles I ride? The air pressure, rider weight (wife is 120lbs with same/similar experiences as 260lbs me), and different types of tires have all been experimented with--and the same results.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

bingemtbr said:


> They aren't. Tubed tires sidewalls still get sliced they just don't lose air immediately. I've tried all the latest "hardcore" side walls (i.e. Exo grids, etc.). I am really surprised this is news to anyone. Maybe its the terrain? Maybe its the amount of miles I ride? The air pressure, rider weight (wife is 120lbs with same/similar experiences as 260lbs me), and different types of tires have all been experimented with--and the same results.


EXO and Grids arent tough. I would say they are a medium sidewall.

Try Double down on the front, and a DH casing on the rear. I bet that would solve it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> EXO and Grids arent tough. I would say they are a medium sidewall.
> 
> Try Double down on the front, and a DH casing on the rear. I bet that would solve it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


EXO and Grid are more or less XC tires here. Double down, Super gravity for the people riding chunk or thicker. I know a few guys that run DH tires in back. I killed a DD in back pretty easily but its still better than a EXO. To see super gravity tires with procore or inserts here isnt uncommon.

Curious is snake bites or actually cutting the sidewalls? Snake bites are to low of PSI generally.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lol @ the midwestern guy saying exo sidewalls are "hardcore."

I agree that they're bare minimum xc tires if you ride with finesse in sharp chunk.

Bigger, clumsier, and/or more aggressive? Then you need more.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Edit. Nothing new to add on the sidewall issue.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

*Buying into fit and ergonomic **** was one of my biggest mistakes.* There, I said it, despite knowing people swear by it and will likely attack not only my words, but also attack my level of expertise/authority, rather than question if there's a solution to be gained here.

For my arse: wide and narrow saddles, thick and minimally padded, steel, ti, and carbon rails, cut-outs, high-tails, dropped noses, short noses, high end roadie bibs, various topical creams, different laundry detergent, seatposts with built-in flex, different bike frames (more compliant)...

For my lower body: shoe wedge inserts (for correcting "inward-knee" pedaling alignment), insoles, different shoes, pedals with bigger platforms, going from ball-of-foot over axle to mid-foot stance, getting bigger platforms, pedal extenders or longer axles, q-factor, crank arm length, pedal-friendly gearing (easier granny gear), saddle height adjustment, different bike frames (more pedal-friendly, less susp kickback)...

For my upper body: ergon grips, thick silicon grips, various stem and handlebar "geometries" (lengths, rise/drop and bend/sweep angles), different material bars, different brakes lever setups (angled down less/more, 1-finger), suspension and tuning, vibration-reducing solutions such as CushCore, different bike frames (geometry)...

I've tried a variety of ergonomic stuff because I was feeling pain/discomfort on my long rides. I'd be doing long rides at least weekly, where I spend 4+ hours on the trails, averaging about 10 mins of break for every hr, and felt that should've "broken in" the parts feeling pain, because of how regularly I rode and the mileage I had built up had well exceeded the 4 digit mark. I ride with guys who've been around for over a decade (and act like it, considering their opinions to be prevailing due to seniority), and improved myself from the usual 2-3 hour rides that used to induce arse and wrist aches during the end. Cue the research and spending...

I found what the problem was: I wasn't forcing my body to break in. Whenever I felt pain, "I listened to my body", and scaled back the stress that led to it. That meant at least a full off-day between rides ("until I didn't feel sore"), and calling-myself-out of continuing a ride-in-progress if I were at my pain threshold on an epic with friends. When I decided to hop onto a new bike, transferring my ergonomic setup to it, I ignored pain because I was excited to ride a new hot bike, and rode multiple days in a row. I'd still feel a bit of sensitivity in my arse, and my lower body, but I'd head out anyways, and the pain eventually became unnoticeable. The new bike stoke wore off, and I returned to my usual habits, but with one big difference: no more pain!

I went to my older bikes, since I had developed fitness that would present little challenge at the pace I'd ride local trails with friends at. Not bragging, just saying why I went back to my non-ergonomic stuff. I was able to ride the same epics, but with no complaint. Friends noticed, and they were like, "what happened to the funny looking grips/saddle?" I told 'em that they were on my new bike, and they didn't fail to seize the opportunity to say , "I told you, you just needed to break in your a$$." I instantly denied that, knowing I had spent months riding regularly, and had pain until only the past month or so, recalling any possible improvements to my prior rides to credit the ergo stuff... they didn't press, but I kept riding without the ergo stuff, and switch to even stuff that I recall was so painful, that the very sight of it reminded me of it, making me believe it couldn't be comfortable... I was wrong. I even started riding without pads, just in synthetic underwear that I usually wear, and even jeans. No pain.

No one believes that last part, but I don't have motivation to persuade them. I am just happy to have integrated cycling better into my life, since it's simpler. Don't care about what I wear to go cycling: gloves, underwear, legwear, or even shoes. Takes me hardly any time to get prepared to ride, well under 10 minutes to get hydration, optional protective gear and lights/electronics, shoes, and nature's-call-status ready, and I got plenty of opportunity to do more important stuff, like hygiene, riding, and other responsibilities without the habit of researching and deal with financial stress of consumerism to improve my ride comfort/experience.

I know people will dismiss my story, coming up with all sorts of defensive reasons, such as: "that's just you, I'm different." I'm not interesting in persuading. If you aren't open to it, that's your call. I just want to emphasize that I'm not BS'ing. I've made fit/comfort micro-gains relatively low on my priority list, under versatility, capability, and other performance merits, finding that when bikes get the "balance" right from the get go, it feels better than bikes made for "squish" (firm bike with totally unfamiliar fit #s like a Yeti SB150 vs squishy active bike, that appeals to #s you know has "worked", both in size med).

FYI, I'm on a stock Fabric Scoop saddle. I use stock 5.10s and just let my feet "naturally" angle outward on the pedals, and like pedal platforms to be 110mm wide x 105mm long or bigger (e.g. VP Harrier, Deity TMac). I feel comfortable on 165mm wide Q-factor crankarms, but have no preference other than whatever gets a lower CoG and more pedal strike clearance (meaning, the frame should be designed to take advantage of shorter cranks). I wouldn't recommend underwear that lacks moisture management for cycling.

----

Too long, didn't read?

I suspect that there's plenty non-disabled people out there that don't need the gear they bought to make their ride more comfortable, over the more traditional stuff.

I suspect that you can't say that you've broke-in your arse well enough for epic rides unless you rode through the pain of multiple epic-length rides *on consecutive days*.


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

Thule raceway trunk rack. It dented my car the first time I used it. It was my fault because the hook bottomed out on protruding metal work on the bottom side of my trunk. Anyway....... long story short, I put a hitch on and bought a 1up. I never fixed the dent.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Found a bunch of nice 26" tubular tires for $10 each (geax and schwalbe) so I built a super light wheelset with nos Edge composite rims and dt 240s. Glued them up and went for a ride. 

Realized that tubs are actually quite inefficient. Felt like pedaling in mud compared to my Vittoria g+ tubeless tires.

Realized that a 2.0" tubular is NOT the same as a 2.0" tubeless tire. They may have the same width but the tubular sits lower so there is less squish before bottom out. This requires more pressure. 

Realized super light wheels aren't that big of a deal. 

Realized I can't even sell them because no one wants them. They're wall hangers.

The only good part is that steering is super precise because of the tire-rim bond. I did like that part.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Good topic!

Two things come to mind immediately.

Spinergy carbon wheels.

I bought a new pair of Spinergy wheels when they were new to the market in the rim brake era. All of it was bad. They sounded weird to begin with. They looked dangerous. I ignored it all. They didn't save weight either.

Anyway, after a Downieville race, hanging out in town, I looked at my bike laying down next to me, and I noticed the all of the 8 spokes on each wheel were severely delaminated to the point at which it looked as though they were going to fall apart catastrophically.

I shuddered to think of how fast I was riding these things on the 3rd Divide a couple of hours ago.

When I got home I threw them in the dumpster. Even if I could get free replacements I wouldn't ride on them. What an expensive joke!

The other was a frame I bought from a tiny ad in the back MB Action magazine way before the internet was a thing from a bike shop in Boulder CO.

It was allegedly an injection molded plastic bike. We call that carbon fiber today. Yeah, I built in it up with those Spinergy wheels mentioned above. This was the season before that Downieville. 

Anyway, with a Girvin fork, another sob story, we went on a weeks vacation in Moab. Had a great trip too. No problems.

So when I get home, taking the bike off the roof rack I notice that the rear brake post mounts are loose, to the point of being able to wiggle them in a 30° arc. They we're glued and riveted. 

Again, I thought, OMG, how did I not notice this! On some of those ledges, like the Portal, brake failure can be fatal.

This ended up working out okay. The place I bought it from was very cool and replaced the frame with a Dean titanium hardtail, which I love and still ride and enjoy to this very day.

There's more, of course. But these two items really stand out.

The Girvin forks were actually very good. I'm surprised that we don't have this kind of fork successfully employed today. The downfall of all of the ones in my cadre was that they all ended up squeaking badly. No one could stand for it on a ride.

This began an endless succession of shitty forks that continues to this day.

Hah, I have inflatable fenders by Topeak in the garage! These were a bargain bin find at an REI clearance. I need to dig these out. They actually work, yet look so ugly: they are in fact the bomb!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sometimes the LBS doesn't offer very good advice either. A couple of years ago I broke my rear freewheel-based axle, and with the LBS' advice, thought I had to get another one. You don't. You can get an 8-10 speed rear wheel with a cassette, and it's not even that much more expensive than a freewheel / fixed hub wheel, if at all. Then you have the option of going 11-40t, 2x or even 1x, a lot better than sticking to a fixed hub rear wheel. But I guess a lot of LBS' just think "It's a BSO, no sense in changing anything".


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

All my junk is from the 90s.
Ti spokes. Just garbage. Every third ride I broke a spoke
Slingshot tri bike. Aren't Tri bikes suppose to have stiff BBs? With 650 wheels. Have you ever tried to get a Conti tire on a Zipper rim?
Kooka brake levers.
Cannondale F300 with Fatty Headshock. Junk.
Litespeed Obed FS that had an Amp rear suspension. You couldn't stand while climbing and it flexed.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Lickety Split said:


> All my junk is from the 90s.
> Ti spokes. Just garbage. Every third ride I broke a spoke
> Slingshot tri bike. Aren't Tri bikes suppose to have stiff BBs? With 650 wheels. Have you ever tried to get a Conti tire on a Zipper rim?
> Kooka brake levers.
> ...


I have two wheelsets with Ti spokes from the late 90s built on ceramic rims and both mounted on single speeds. They have 1000s of miles and hundreds of races on them and neither set has so much as had a loose spoke or went out of true. Both sets have Union Ti spokes


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm at a juxtaposition:

RaceFace is a brand that's let me down a few too many times with short-sighted engineering, on top of generic mass-production tier quality.

Thomson is a brand that made me question if it's worth spending more for precision-engineered quality products that were hyped up to "last forever".

I want durable and reliable products, using the latest in performance-enhancing tech, but much of it's being labeled as enduro-ready, and the trendiness is driving up prices. I'm not one to shy from hucks, drops, jumps, and plowing bumpy stuff...

Looking to reduce waste and increase affordability, I've found too many used items being sold as having "no issues", which often means "no *known* issues". They claim ignorance due to oversimplified maintenance strategies, like those only requiring a garden hose, a brush, optional cleaning solution to reduce scrubbing, and chain lube. They forget how many miles/hours were put on it, or the kind of crashes and other abuse that may have warranted swapping to a newer part. All at a price that wasn't well researched, other than it's much less than they paid for it, or its replacement, reluctant to budge on price due to principle, when they are in fact trying to ditch an item that otherwise would gather dust in storage.

I'm fortunate that there's products like the Shimano Deore line-up out there, for high mileage riding on a budget, without all the above fuss. Too bad I don't hear of more stuff like this, because they probably don't profit enough to run marketing campaigns to spread the word. Is there a word for the performance-oriented economy-price point market? Mainstream? Budget enthusiast?


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

on a side note, custom builds are more the way to go so you are not replacing or upgrading parts... also, buy from a retailer that will provide free refunds like competitivecyclist or amazon... if you're LBS is willing to do that too, that would be better...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

ninjichor said:


> I'm at a juxtaposition:
> 
> RaceFace is a brand that's let me down a few too many times with short-sighted engineering, on top of generic mass-production tier quality.
> 
> ...


If you have an aluminum cassette body, Deore cassette will dig in.

If you want to replace a Thomson stem, try Syntace.

Also, please don't reply to my Pink bike classifieds.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

